# Conseils pour choisir un SSD



## clemens94 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour les amis,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook Pro 13" (le modèle d'entrée de gamme, sur le refurb, si vous voulez tout savoir ).

La config est assez impressionnante pour le premier prix. Bon, je partais de pas très haut faut dire, il est venu en remplacement d'un iMac 17" Core 2 Duo.

Pour booster ma config, j'aimerais remplacer le disque dur par un SSD (je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup d'espace, donc je garde mon superdrive et je mettrai mon DD dans un boitier).

Voici les deux SSD qui sont en compétition : un SanDisk Extreme et un OCZ Agility 3.
Lequel me conseillez-vous ?

Et quelques questions complémentaires : est-ce facile à changer ? Le TRIM peut-il être activé ? Une simple copie de mon DD sur mon SSD (avec Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple) suffit-elle avant de l'installer ? Avez-vous des conseils à me donner ?

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

Clément


----------



## subsole (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
D'après mes lectures, les SSD OCZ ont une MàJ (firmware) très délicate sur Mac, il faut passer par PC.
Quant au SanDisk Extreme, il vient de sortir, donc pas de retours. 

Sinon, oui il suffit de cloner ton DD sur ton SSD et d'activer le Trim avec EnableTrim_Lion ( DL direct )====> mapage.noos.fr/fmereo/download/EnabledTrim_Lion.zip


----------



## kalm (4 Mai 2012)

Pas de controleur SandForce sous Mac OS X,ca marche pas bien..............


----------



## Lucieaus (4 Mai 2012)

Il te faudra après l'installation enlever la suspension de l'activité du disque dur en cas d'inactivité (dans les options d'économie d'énergie)) ainsi que le capteur de mouvements brusques, tous deux inutiles avec des SSD


----------



## clemens94 (4 Mai 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

Les controleurs SandForce posent toujours problème sur Mac ? Je pensais que c'était réglé...

Et sinon, les mises à jour firmware des SSD sont-elles primordiales ?

Edit : j'ai finalement commandé un Crucial M4 128 Go à 115&#8364;. Malgré les performances semblables, je préfère payer une quinzaine d'euros de plus et avoir une marque plus réputée.
Je vous tiens au courant de l'installation, des performances...

@Lucieaus : comment désactive-t-on le capteur de mouvements stp ? Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler ! Merci.


----------



## Lucieaus (4 Mai 2012)

Taper dans le terminal

sudo pmset -a sms 0

et sudo pmset -a sms 1 pour le réactiver


----------



## clemens94 (4 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Taper dans le terminal
> 
> sudo pmset -a sms 0
> 
> et sudo pmset -a sms 1 pour le réactiver



Super, merci beaucoup !
Je passe le sujet en 'résolu' mais je ne manquerait pas de venir donner mes premières impressions une fois le SSD installé.

Merci à tous !


----------



## Jerome017 (4 Mai 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses !
> 
> Les controleurs SandForce posent toujours problème sur Mac ? Je pensais que c'était réglé...
> 
> ...



TRES bon choix*


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Mai 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les boules, quand je pense que j'ai payé le mien 150 euros il y a peu
Très bon choix, tu ne seras pas déçu


----------



## clemens94 (4 Mai 2012)

Voilà qui me conforte dans mon choix 



jack-from-souss a dit:


> Les boules, quand je pense que j'ai payé le mien 150 euros il y a peu



Les joies de l'informatiques... Ça me fait penser que d'ici quelques semaines, mon MBP qui n'a pas un mois aura déjà un successeur ! Mais bon, c'est aussi pour ça que j'ai pu l'avoir à un assez bon prix en refurb.


----------



## kooskoos1814 (5 Mai 2012)

J'ai pour ma part équipé mon MBP 13'' 2011 d'un OCZ Vertex 3, je suis moins catégorique que les précédents messages, il fonctionne très bien sur Mac. Les taux de lecture/écriture sont très bons (450 en lecture et 200 en écriture).

Par contre, je suis d'accord que la mise à jour du firmware sous MacOS X est très délicate, en réalité on ne peut pas le faire sous OS X, il faut soit booter sur leur live USB de mise à jour (chose que je n'ai pas réussi à faire), soit passer par un live-USB Ubuntu (ou autre distribution Linux) et faire la mise à jour sous Linux. En un script shell et moins de 2 min c'est réglé, donc ce n'est pas vraiment un problème.

Par contre, je ne sais pas comment celui-ci se comporte sur le long terme... le Crucial est de toute manière le meilleur choix du marché, j'ai simplement eu l'OCZ très bon marché par rapport au M4.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (5 Mai 2012)

Moi je suis chez ocz Vertex 3 sur mon Macbook Pro 15" et ocz vertex plus sur le Macbook blanc unibody de ma femme et je n'ai aucun souci ! 

Dire que les contrôleur sanforce ne vont pas bien sur mac bah ... ces de la connerie ... de plus intel commence a les utilisé et intel savent ce qu'il font !!

Pour ce qui est des mise a jour il est vrai que ce n'est pas très évident, boot cd linux... mai ocz aurais crée un soft pour mettre à jour le ssd sur un mac comme on le ferais avec un crucial ...
oui ocz a eu pas mal d'erreur de parcour, mai depuis les version 2,15 qui est sorti en novembre on entends plus personne ce plaindre d'ocz , a part ceux qui n'en on pas et qui rapporte ce qu'il lisent sur le net ... 
Donc il faut ce mettre a jour et ne pas lire les connerie qui date de plus de 6 moi car elle son erronée !

Je suis un clien plus que satisfais par ocz , 6 moi que j'ai mon Vertex 3 et ce n'est que du bonheur a l'utilisation, pareil pour ma femme avec le vertex plus qui est un ssd d'entrée de gamme et qui a rebosté son Macbook pour 100 euro


----------



## kalm (5 Mai 2012)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Moi je suis chez ocz Vertex 3 sur mon Macbook Pro 15" et ocz vertex plus sur le Macbook blanc unibody de ma femme et je n'ai aucun souci !
> 
> Dire que les contrôleur sanforce ne vont pas bien sur mac bah ... ces de la connerie ... de plus intel commence a les utilisé et intel savent ce qu'il font !!


Ça c'est parce que vous y connaissez* peanuts *,je le répète un SandForce est moins performant sous Mac os x que sous Windows ce qui n'est pas le cas des autre contrôleurs.
Donc comme je le dit un SF  ca fonctionne moins bien sous Mac. 
Un Vertex3 fera même moins bien sous OS X  en lecture 4 k qu'un Intel 320 ,pour dire.

Aller bande de sauvageons ,une petite photo pr remettre les pendules a l'heure.

http://media.bestofmicro.com/J/H/324701/original/4kreadhfs.png




> On our PC, in the chart above, the SSD 320s, 240 GB 520, 240 GB Vertex 3, 256 GB m4, and 256 GB 830 all perform as if in one fairly close group, while the slower 60 GB 520, 60 GB Vertex 3, and 250 GB SSD 510 trail off when there are more than eight outstanding I/Os. Samsung's 830 even takes a noticeable lead when you scale up to 16.
> 
> 
> *That's not the same trend observed on our Mac. While Samsung still leads, all of the SandForce-based drives start to fall behind at higher queue depths. In a twist, we even see both SSD 320s outperform the 520s and Vertex 3s.*


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

slt kalm, d'ailleurs il faut ne pas oublier qu'il existe le corsair performance pro qui peut etre interessant dans certains utilisations


----------



## kalm (5 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> slt kalm, d'ailleurs il faut ne pas oublier qu'il existe le corsair performance pro qui peut etre interessant dans certains utilisations


Salut kolargol31

Actuellement j'attendrais le successeur du M4 ;-)


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

ben il doit arriver qd?

je pars au japon ds un mois pour 2 mois donc je pensais prendre quelque chose là bas...


----------



## kalm (5 Mai 2012)

Je sais pas ,mais étant donnée qu'il est sortie depuis un an et que le nouveau contrôleur Marvell est dispo cela devrait me semble t-il pas tarder.
Maintenant ayant peu de concurrence et bonne réputation possible qu'il retarde ca sortie. 

Si tu vas au Japon ,tu peux si il n'est pas trop cher ,envisager d'acheter le Plextor M3 Pro ,même contrôleur Marvell  que le M4 et Performance Pro.


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

d'apres toi pour mac, ce ssd est bien?

mieux que ce qui se fait?

edit: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/kazamidori/4718390729215/


----------



## kalm (5 Mai 2012)

Moins bien en lecture sequentiel qu'un M4 mais plus performant en ecriture ,donc maintenant tt dépendra de ce que tu fais en majorité, pour un 128 GB (Systeme App)200MB/s en ecriture sur tte les nature de fichier sont suffisante donc je prendrais le M4 ,pour un 256GB si j'écris beaucoup je prendrais un M3 Pro.

Non,pour ton lien c'est pas le Pro...... c'est le S ou le M3 tt court .Le pro est plus rapide en ecriture.

Chiffre de Plextor ...............en lecture il n'y arrive   pas,plus proche des 472MB/s 

http://www.pcworld.fr/article/materiel/stockage/test-plextor-m3-pro-256-go/527303/

Attention ,y a du hautement compressible ds ce comparatif

Chiffre de Plextor
Taux transfert max. lecture	 540 Mo/Sec 
Taux transfert max. écriture	 420 Mo/Sec

http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/acheter,plextor-256go-m3p,762959


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

autant pour moi:

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/goodwill/4718390729291/


c'est le bon...

je vais voir lequel je prends qd je serai à akihabara


----------



## kalm (6 Mai 2012)

Taux de retour panne sur SSD 04/05/2012 



> - Crucial 0,82% (contre 0,8%)
> - Intel 1,73% (contre 0,1%)
> - Corsair 2,93% (contre 2,9%)
> - OCZ 7,03% (contre 4,2%)
> ...



http://www.hardware.fr/articles/862-7/ssd.html


----------



## clemens94 (6 Mai 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Taux de retour panne sur SSD 04/05/2012



En voilà une bonne nouvelle (pour moi...) 

Me conseillez-vous de mettre le firmware *000F* (s'il n'y est pas déjà) ou le *0309* qui est, selon les différents forums, le plus stable actuellement pour nos chers Mac ?


----------



## kalm (6 Mai 2012)

Reste en 0309.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu et installé avec succès mon OCZ Agilty 3 dans mon Macbook Pro et mit mon ancien HDD dans un Data Doubler (à la place du Superdrive) pour avoir la vitesse ainsi que le stockage.

Il est claire que j'ai un gain plus que net de réactivité, tout s'ouvre très rapidement, c'est du bonheur.

Mais d'après un test de vitesse je dépasse pas les 120Mo/s en lecture et un peu près pareille en écriture.

Que puis-je faire pour amélioré tout ça ? Je sais que je suis bridé en SATA 2 (Macbook Pro 2010..) mais le SATA 2 permet des débit jusqu'a 280 mo/s en théorique, et j'y suis très loin.
J'ai déjà activé le TRIM.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## jedai (6 Mai 2012)

@DJ-Snowly

Bonjour,

Tu serais me dire combien cela t'a couté au total (installation, ssd, boitier pour le HDD, ect) ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## Deejay-Joe (6 Mai 2012)

DJ-Snowly tu dois surement pour je ne sais quelle raison être bridé en sata 1, car oker l'agility n'est peut-être pas le plus rapide des ssd mai avant mon vertex 3 j'avais l'agility 3 en 120go et j'arrivais quand même à 200 mo en lecture et autour des 140 mo en écriture .


----------



## DJ-Snowly (7 Mai 2012)

jedai a dit:


> @DJ-Snowly
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> ...



J'ai pris le kit "Turbo" sur MacWay. Vraiment très bien. Ça m'a couté 214 euros en tout avec la livraison.



Deejay-Joe a dit:


> DJ-Snowly tu dois surement pour je ne sais quelle raison être bridé en sata 1, car oker l'agility n'est peut-être pas le plus rapide des ssd mai avant mon vertex 3 j'avais l'agility 3 en 120go et j'arrivais quand même à 200 mo en lecture et autour des 140 mo en écriture .




J'ai vérifié dans les informations système, je suis bien en 3Gbps donc en SATA 2.

Edit: Autant pour moi, je suis en 1.5Gbps... comment passer en SATA 2 ??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> J'ai pris le kit "Turbo" sur MacWay. Vraiment très bien. Ça m'a couté 214 euros en tout avec la livraison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
On ne passe pas en SATA 2. Si la liason ne se fait pas à 3 Gbps, c'est grâce à OCZ... C'est parce que le contrôleur et son firmware négocient mal la liaison. Essaye de mettre à jour le firmware du SSD (en supposant que l'EFI du Mac est à jour).

PS : Je ne comprends vraiment pas comment ni pourquoi des gens achètent OCZ...


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Parce que ce n'est pas pire qu'autre chose.
Il n'y a véritablement que sur ce forum qu'OCZ est diabolisé, et le pourquoi, on le connait :

Il faut réfléchir 5 minutes pour mettre à jour le firmware.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2012)

Tu peux ajouter Hardware.fr, Macbidouille, Thinkpads et Macrumors à la liste des forums où les gens disent clairement qu'OCZ vend de la merde. Déjà leurs mémoires étaient merdiques. Ils ont fait des alimentations aussi mais pas longtemps tellement le taux de retour était élevé.
On peut donc se demander quel est l'intérêt d'acheter une marque qui n'a jamais fait des produits fiables alors qu'on trouve plus performant et/ou fiable ailleurs et pas forcément plus cher. Sérieusement, il faut vraiment ne rien y connaître pour acheter leurs daubes. 

Quelques chiffres histoire de ne pas parler dans le vide :

*Début 2012 :*

SSD :
- Crucial 0,82% (contre 0,8%)
- Intel 1,73% (contre 0,1%)
- Corsair 2,93% (contre 2,9%)
- *OCZ 7,03% (contre 4,2%)*

Mémoires :
- Crucial 0,23% (contre 0,4%)
- Kingston 0,40% (contre 0,5%)
- G.Skill 1,10% (contre 1,4%)
- Corsair 1,44% (contre 1,6%)


*Fin 2011* : 

Mémoires 
- Crucial 0,4% (contre 0,7%)
- Kingston 0,5% (contre 0,4%)
- G.Skill 1,4% (contre 2,0%)
- Corsair 1,6% (contre 1,6%)
- *OCZ 6,0% (contre 7,1%)*

SSD :
- Intel 0,1% (contre 0,3%)
- Crucial 0,8% (contre 1,9%)
- Corsair 2,9% (contre 2,7%)
- *OCZ 4,2% (contre 3,5%)*

*Début 2011* :

Mémoires :
- Kingston 0,4% (contre 0,3%)
- Crucial 0,7% (contre 0,9%)
- Corsair 1,6% (contre 1,4%)
- G.Skill 2,0% (contre 2,7%)
- *OCZ 7,1% (contre 6,8%)*

SSD :
- Intel 0,3% (contre 0,6%)
- Kinston 1,2% (contre 2,4%)
- Crucial 1,9% (contre 2,2%)
- Corsair 2,7% (contre 2,2%)
- *OCZ 3,5% (contre 2,9%)*


*Fin 2010 :*

Mémoires : 
- Kingston 0,30% (contre 0,37%)
- Crucial 0,93% (contre 0,78%)
- Corsair 1,41% (contre 1,66%)
- G.Skill 2,73% (contre 1,53%)
- *OCZ 6,76% (contre 2,76%)*

SSD :
- Intel 0,59%
- Corsair 2,17%
- Crucial 2,25%
- Kingston 2,39%
- *OCZ 2,93%*


*Début 2010 :*

Alimentation : - Antec 1,20% (contre 0,84%)
- Corsair 1,36% (contre 1,67%)
- CoolerMaster 1,45% (contre 1,52%)
- Fortron 1,46% (contre 1,7%)
- Seasonic 1,89% (contre 1,31%)
- *OCZ 2,03% (N/A)*
- Thermaltake 2,62% (contre 3,45%)
- Enermax 3,61% (contre 3,1%)
- Hiper 4,75% (contre 4,47%)

Mémoires :
- Kingston 0,37% (contre 0,47%)
- Crucial 0,78% (contre 1,70%)
- G.Skill 1,53% (contre 1,46%)
- Corsair 1,66% (contre 2,19%)
- *OCZ 2,76% (contre 2,56%)*


*2009 :*

Mémoires : 
- Kingston 0.47%
- G.Skill 1.46%
- Crucial 1.70%
- Corsair 2.19%
- *OCZ 2.56%*


OCZ n'a jamais réussi à faire des produits avec un taux de panne inférieur à 2%. OCZ n'a jamais été une marque fiable. C'est par contre le seul constructeur qui arrive presque systématiquement à se classer dernier au hit parade de la fiabilité quelle que soit sont activité. Un gage de qualité ?  Je ne pense pas non plus que c'est de la diabolisation, c'est juste de l'observation. :sleep:


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Estimez vous heureux que le bug des SSD Crucial des 5000h ait pu être corrigé.

Ils seraient à combien sinon? Vu leur petite gamme et les ventes essentiellement portées sur les M4, disons 60? 70%?


----------



## Jerome017 (8 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Estimez vous heureux que le bug des SSD Crucial des 5000h ait pu être corrigé.



Oui et en plus chez Crucial, on ne doit pas s'amuser à démonter le Mac pour mettre le SSD dans un PC Windows pour le mettre à jour OCZ c'est la croix et la bannière pour les mettre à jour (Je dis ça après avoir lu les commentaires n'ayant jamais voulu de cette marque dans mon Mac).



> Ils seraient à combien sinon? Vu leur petite gamme et les ventes essentiellement portées sur les M4, disons 60? 70%?



Je ne pense pas Crucial est très bien noté autant en mémoire qu'un SSD.
J'ai de la mémoire de chez eux et un M4, je rachèterais chez eux dans le futur.
Pas UN seul problème avec ce SSD depuis 1 an. Quand je gagnerai au Lotto D), j'aimerais faire un RAID0 de 2 M4 de 128Go


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Oui et en plus chez Crucial, on ne doit pas s'amuser à démonter le Mac pour mettre le SSD dans un PC Windows pour le mettre à jour OCZ c'est la croix et la bannière pour les mettre à jour&#8230; (Je dis ça après avoir lu les commentaires n'ayant jamais voulu de cette marque dans mon Mac).



http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...NEW!-Bootable-Linux-based-tools-for-OCZ-SSD-s

Ca fait plusieurs mois déjà que c'est plus le cas. Graver un CD, booter dessus, cliquer sur firmware update et c'est terminé.



Jerome017 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas Crucial est très bien noté autant en mémoire qu'un SSD.
> J'ai de la mémoire de chez eux et un M4, je rachèterais chez eux dans le futur.
> Pas UN seul problème avec ce SSD depuis 1 an. Quand je gagnerai au Lotto D), j'aimerais faire un RAID0 de 2 M4 de 128Go



Crucial a eu il y a quelques mois sur ses M4 un des problèmes les plus massifs depuis l'existence des SSD. S'il n'avait pu être solutionné, ce problème leur aurait coûté cher dans les statistiques de retour défectueux postées par Pascal au dessus.
Crucial ont aussi eu des problèmes, comme tous les autres. Ca va, ça vient. C'est de l'électronique, donc complètement aléatoire.


----------



## Jerome017 (8 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...NEW!-Bootable-Linux-based-tools-for-OCZ-SSD-s
> 
> Ca fait plusieurs mois déjà que c'est plus le cas. Graver un CD, booter dessus, cliquer sur firmware update et c'est terminé.
> 
> ...



Je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient fait l'effort de simplifier les mises à jour.
Le problème à été solutionné 2 ou 3 jours après. Où est le soucis ?
Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut mitrailler la marque. 

Concernant l'électronique, ça va, ça vient, mais d'après les statistiques ça vient pas très bien chez OCZ. Donc


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient fait l'effort de simplifier les mises à jour.
> Le problème à été solutionné 2 ou 3 jours après. Où est le soucis ?
> Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut mitrailler la marque.
> 
> Concernant l'électronique, ça va, ça vient, mais d'après les statistiques ça vient pas très bien chez OCZ. Donc



Bah oui, tu ne savais pas, certains plus haut j'ai du leur apprendre aussi il y a peu de temps, donc faire un peu plus de veille informatique avant de critiquer.
Il n'y a pas non plus vraiment de raisons de mitrailler OCZ comme c'est le cas sur le forum et dire à chaque personne qui dit en avoir acheté que c'est de la merde et qu'ils auraient mieux fait d'acheter un M4.
Crucial aussi a des problèmes, Crucial aussi met à ses très régulièrement ses firmwares, comme les autres, bref.

OCZ est leader sur le marché des SSD, peut être pas sans raisons non plus. Ceci explique aussi cela.


----------



## kalm (8 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Estimez vous heureux que le bug des SSD Crucial des 5000h ait pu être corrigé.
> 
> Ils seraient à combien sinon? Vu leur petite gamme et les ventes essentiellement portées sur les M4, disons 60? 70%?



Rien de bien méchant pour l'utilisateur lambda  juste un problème avec l'attribut Smart des heures sous tension ,qui était   très simple a  résoudre pas besoin de faire des tests sur du multi plateforme.
Compte le nbre de MAJ  qu'il a fallu au Vertex3 pour fonctionner correctement et la valse n'est pas terminée.
Tes chiffres sur un soi disant retour du M4 ne reflète rien et ne sont que pure spéculation.
Pour atteindre ce bug des 5200H il fallait utiliser son SSD pendant plus de 7mois 24/24.
Après les premiers retour il fallu 10jours a Crucial pour régler le problème définitivement d'ailleurs sont taux de retour sur panne n'a  bougé que 0.02% par apport a l'année précédente. 


Même le bug des 8MB de l Intel chose bien plus grave puisque perte total  des donnée, n' a fait augmenter le taux de retour que d'1,5%.On est bien loin des taux astronomique d'OCZ.

Même Neweeg a cesser de vendre certains OCZ tellement le taux retour était devenu ingérable ,jusqu a 80% sur le Petrol .
Donc faut vraiment aimer les emmerdes ou ne rien connaitre aux SSD pour choisir cette marque.

C'est pas parce-que on a Vertex qui fonctionne correctement qu'il faille le conseiller   comme le font certains ici.
Les chiffres montre que la probabilité d'avoir des emmerdes avec OCZ  est multiplier par 10 voir 15,donc lorsque l'on est informé et  même si on a échappé a certain problème ,en tant que bon forumeur on informe correctement les futures User.





Lucieaus a dit:


> Il n'y a pas non plus vraiment de raisons de mitrailler OCZ comme c'est le cas sur le forum et dire à chaque personne qui dit en avoir acheté que c'est de la merde et qu'ils auraient mieux fait d'acheter un M4.


Ben ouai.c'est la voix de la sagesse,



Lucieaus a dit:


> Crucial aussi a des problèmes, Crucial aussi met à ses très régulièrement ses firmwares, comme les autres, bref.



Ah ouai , hormis au début sur Sandybridge comme tt les SSD SATA3 et le bug des 5200h ,j'en vois pas d'autre.
A la sortit des MBP 2011 seul les SSD SATA2 fonctionnaient correctement sur cette plateforme qui etait d'ailleurs plus un probleme lié a la nappe qu'au SSD.


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Ne quote surtout pas ma dernière phrase 
C'est sûr que d'avoir plus de gammes de produits que les autres marques, et plus de SSD en circulation dans le monde, ça n'est pas susceptible de faire augmenter les stats de pannes d'un produit, d'une marque.

Asus, le premier constructeur mondial de cartes mères en modèles et en volume, a aussi les modèles les moins fiables, et le plus fort taux de panne.


----------



## kalm (8 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Ne quote surtout pas ma dernière phrase
> C'est sûr que d'avoir plus de gammes de produits que les autres marques, et plus de SSD en circulation dans le monde, ça n'est pas susceptible de faire augmenter les stats de pannes d'un produit, d'une marque.
> 
> Asus, le premier constructeur mondial de cartes mères en modèles et en volume, a aussi les modèles les moins fiables, et le plus fort taux de panne.



le calcul est fait sur un nombre  de  SSD vendu qui égale a toute les marques,donc les stat sont correcte .
Concernant la gamme de produit   le plus fiable chez OCZ est le  Vertex 2 Series SSD 100 Go 5,89% de retours pour 0.82% sur la gamme  M4 
Que tu les prennes un par un ou sur l'ensemble de la gamme ne change rien sur la qualité plus que douteuse des SSD OCZ.

 15,58% OCZ Vertex 2 Series SSD 240 Go
 - 13,28% OCZ Vertex 2 Series SSD 160 Go
 - 11,76% OCZ Vertex 2 Series SSD 80 Go
 - 9,52% OCZ Vertex 2 Series SSD 120 Go
 - 8,57% OCZ Vertex 3 Series 120 Go
 - 7,49% OCZ Vertex 2 Series SSD 60 Go
 - 6,61% OCZ Vertex 2 Series 3.5" SSD 120 Go
 - 6,37% OCZ Vertex 3 Series 240 Go
 - 6,37% OCZ Agility 3 60 Go
 - 5,89% OCZ Vertex 2 Series SSD 100 Go


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

On notera que sur la prochaine période ces derniers se comportent beaucoup mieux puisqu'on atteint pour le moment seulement 1,01% par exemple sur le Vertex 3 120 Go, les évolutions du firmware n'étant pas étrangères à ce changement.

Bah alors


----------



## kalm (8 Mai 2012)

C'est bien ce que je dis plus haut ,il a fallu plus d'un an au Vertex3 pour commencer a fonctionner correctement.
Y a beaucoup chose qui t'échappe sur la conception de ce Vertex3 entre autre l'étranglement des performances Etc............
En plus  un SandForce sont moins performant que les autre controleurs  sous OS X,donc je vois vraiment aucun intérêt d'acheter ce SSD OCZ ,donne moi les bonnes raisons de faire ce choix?

Lorsque tu arriveras a faire 14 000 cycles d'ectiure avec un OCZ tu me fais signe


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Les disques d'OCZ sont plus jolis, et ils fournissent un autocollant.
Je défends OCZ car à peu près tout le monde ici les critique, et encense Crucial.


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Mai 2012)

ben si c'est que pour ça alors....


----------



## kalm (8 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ben si c'est que pour ça alors....


 Ça m'apprendra a perdre mon temps avec des personnes qui connaissent peanuts ..................   ;-)


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Ça m'apprendra a perdre mon temps avec des personnes qui connaissent peanuts ..................   ;-)



Comme la dernière fois, tu avances tout plein de choses, sans les prouver 
Souviens toi, tu avais énormément de mal à citer des sources lorsque je te le demandais.

Souviens toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------

Sur ce mes petits fanboys de Crucial, je file.
Bonne soirée, sans rancune, et n'oubliez pas.

Les produits les moins fiables, les plus instables sont réservés à l'élite.

Si on devait comparer les marques de SSD à un OS, OCZ serait la Debian SID, Et Crucial serait Ubuntu.


----------



## Jerome017 (8 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Comme la dernière fois, tu avances tout plein de choses, sans les prouver
> Souviens toi, tu avais énormément de mal à citer des sources lorsque je te le demandais.
> 
> Souviens toi.
> ...



Pour moi OCZ se limite à Windows Me


----------



## kalm (8 Mai 2012)

Ah c'etait donc toi qui remets le couvert  ,
voici une jolie photo pour que tu puisses constater que les SandForce sont moins performant en lecture aleatoire sous OS X que les autres contrôleurs comme Samsung ou Crucial.
Sur ce j'arrête......

http://media.bestofmicro.com/J/H/324701/original/4kreadhfs.png

et ici un M4 qui en est a plus de 14 000 cycles d'écriture sans broncher.

http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?a...ttach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=489721


----------



## Jerome017 (8 Mai 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Ah c'etait donc toi qui remets le couvert  ,
> voici une jolie photo pour que tu puisses constater que les SandForce sont moins performant en lecture aleatoire sous OS X que les autres contrôleurs comme Samsung ou Crucial.
> Sur ce j'arrête......
> 
> ...



Le Samsung 830 n'est pas du tout mauvais non plus
Quand je passerais à 256Go, je me demande si je ne passerais pas chez eux
Soit un M4 de 256Go ou le 830 ou le RAID0 de M4 en 128Go Je me tâte là


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Partout où OCZ est critiqué, je suis.
Les performances très légèrement supérieures sont complètement imperceptibles hors power users.
Par contre il y a un fait, c'est que les disques Sandforce sont plus conseillés que les Marvell sur des OS sans Trim comme OSX (trim enabler et les tweaks dont on a aucun retour car trop récent ne peuvent pas compter, tu en conviendra) Aucun test n'a été fait pour prouver l'efficacité de Trim Enabler.


----------



## kalm (8 Mai 2012)

3) Another proof. First what we noted is reverting performance via synthetic test back to original. Another - is using "hdparm" method. Booted in linux, mount SSD with HFS, creates small file in specific place and saves the info about address of sectors that contains that file. In linux TRIM is turned off for HFS. Boot to OS X and delete this file. Back to linux - check the address - and we see only zeros. TRIM is working.
(In theory any SSD that supports TRIM should work but he later wrote with results of more testing)
Some more information about activated TRIM tests with other SSDs. These models tested and TRIM verified working:


----------



## Lucieaus (8 Mai 2012)

Linux, tiens donc. Me semblait pourtant être sur un forum Mac et avoir parlé de Trim Enabler et son retour d'expérience.

Anyway

]However, like I noted in the TRIM part, there should be absolutely no problem in running M3 in an OS without TRIM. IF you are an *extreme user* and you'll be constantly hammering the drive under OS with no official TRIM support, *then a SandForce drive may be a better solution*. Most people's workload isn't like that and any decent SSD should do the job.  par le testeur du Plextor M3 sur Anandtech.http://www.anandtech.com/Show/Index/5628?cPage=11&all=False&sort=0&page=9&slug=the-plextor-m3-review


----------



## kalm (8 Mai 2012)

Ce qu est fatiguant c'est que tu comprends rien de rien au SSD TRIM......

Pour vérifier si le TRIM fonctionnait sur OS X ,ils ont ecrit et repérés les adresses  secteur du SSD  sous  linux sans TRIM ,sont ensuite  passés sous OS X et effacés  ces secteurs avec le commande TRIM activé ,puis sont enfin revenu sous linux pour verifier que les secteur etaient bien a 0 ,et c'etait le cas ,donc les pages ont bien été marquée comme effaçable par OS X ,ce qui prouve que la commande fonctionne correctement.
CQFD

Edit:
D'ailleurs sur les MBP ou Air ,Apple installe des SSD Samsung et Toshiba ,en fait des Samsung  470 et des Kingston ,tu penses sérieusement que le TRIM se dit attention même si tu m'actives  je n'enverrais  la commande qu'avec ces 2 SSD  
si le SSD supporte la commande ,il n'y aucune différence entre un Samsung ,intel ou Crucial


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Comme la dernière fois, tu avances tout plein de choses, sans les prouver
> Souviens toi, tu avais énormément de mal à citer des sources lorsque je te le demandais.
> 
> Souviens toi.
> ...



En matière de choses à prouver, quand tu auras des chiffres pour montrer qu'OCZ n'est pas le dernier en fiabilité (et par sur les autocollants)...  

Accessoirement, ce n'est pas parce qu'un constructeur vend plus, qu'il est "leader" sur le marché qu'il vend des bons produits. Acer vend plus de portables qu'Apple, Peugeot vend plus de voitures que Porsche, que faut-il en déduire ?


----------



## madaniso (9 Mai 2012)

Moi j'ai un Intel Postville sur mon macbook, il est de 2009 donc évidemment, on fait mieux aujourd'hui, mais boot en 12 secondes depuis le début, j'en suis satisfait.

La semaine dernière j'ai acheté en occasion un corsair F40 donc petite capacité à un mec qui justement avait vu trop petit et cherchait à s'en séparer, donc parfait pour le vieux desktop de mes parents pour faire du web et ça tourne comme une montre ! Enfin ça tourne pas mais vous m'avez compris


----------



## Lucieaus (9 Mai 2012)

Que Peugeot, de par ses nombreux modèles et son parc Européen plus important, sera succeptible de voir plus de voitures que Porsche en SAV.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En matière de choses à prouver, quand tu auras des chiffres pour montrer qu'OCZ n'est pas le dernier en fiabilité (et par sur les autocollants).



Ah mais je ne dis pas le contraire. Mais pourquoi ce serait une tare? Ceux chez qui ça fonctionne bien sont plus compétents que les autres, voilà tout.
Crucial, tu branches, ça marche, où est le fun? Pas de prise de tête, pas à batailler, défaillances plus rares, pas étonnant que ce soit populaire ici. Ça colle parfaitement au principe même des Macs.

OCZ c'est pour les vrais, pour ceux qui aiment compiler le kernel d'une Debian, ceux qui aiment batailler au début pour ensuite avoir le truc le plus stable qui puisse exister.


----------



## kalm (9 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Crucial, tu branches, ça marche, où est le fun? Pas de prise de tête, pas à batailler, défaillances plus rares, pas étonnant que ce soit populaire ici. Ça colle parfaitement au principe même des Macs.
> 
> OCZ c'est pour les vrais, pour ceux qui aiment compiler le kernel d'une Debian, ceux qui aiment batailler au début pour ensuite avoir le truc le plus stable qui puisse exister.


J'en ai lu des âneries, mais la dans le genre tu fais partie du top 10.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Que Peugeot, de par ses nombreux modèles et son parc Européen plus important, sera succeptible de voir plus de voitures que Porsche en SAV.




que je sache on parle ds ce topic de % et non de nbre de produits en SAV, ce % permet de comparer ce qui est comparable! 


PS: ta dernière phrase m'a aussi fait bien rire! 
je connais bcp de bidouilleur mais vraiment ils prendront jamais un produit avec des tares d'origine pour l'optimiser par la suite! 
car comme on dit: "avec de la merde on fait que de la merde"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Que Peugeot, de par ses nombreux modèles et son parc Européen plus important, sera succeptible de voir plus de voitures que Porsche en SAV.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------
> 
> ...


 
Un lien qui te sera visiblement très utile http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pourcentage 

Rechercher du matériel fiable n'est pas une spécificité des utilisateurs Apple. 

Le taux de panne n'a rien à voir avec la "compétence" de l'utilisateur. 

Super, quand tu as passé ton temps à faire un système stable, le SSD rend l'âme.

Prochaine fois, tu nous sortiras que Debian est plus fluide avec un SSD OCZ ?


----------



## subsole (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Si j'ai bien compris, sur le papier (si l'on met l'histoire du firmware de côté) un le SSD Sandisk Extreme 120 Go et le Crucial M4 128 Go font pratiquement jeu égal sur le taux de transfert maximal en lecture 550/500 sauf sur le nombre max d'opérations par sec (IOPS) en lecture aléatoire sur fichiers de 4 K c. à d. : 23 000 pour Sandisk Extreme et 45 000 pour le  Crucial M4.
Par contre en écriture Sandisk Extreme a un taux de transfert maximal 510 Mo/sec  alors que le Crucial M4 tombe à 175 Mo/sec.
De même Nombre max d'opérations par sec (IOPS) en écriture aléatoire sur fichiers de 4 K c. à d. : 83 000 pour Sandisk Extreme et 35 000 Crucial.

Par rapport au Sandisk Extreme, je trouve Crucial M4 ""très lent"" en écriture, je me demande si plus grande rapidité en lecture sur les fichiers 4K du Crucial, n'est pas à remettre mis en cause dans une utilisation globale (lecture/écriture) de ce SSD ?


----------



## kalm (9 Mai 2012)

tout les chiffres que tu annonces sont complétement irréaliste.
La vérité est ici 
Et ne pas perdre de vu que le plus important pour un systeme sont les lectures aléatoire ,séquentiel et le temps d'accès ,c'est la toute la force du SSD comparé au HDD. 


Edit:
Par exemple un Vertex4 meilleurs en lecture aleatoire que le M4 ,sera malgré ca moins performant sur l'ouverture des app ,tout simplement parce qu'il est moins performant en séquentiel.
On fait le choix de se son SSD par apport a son bon  équilibre .

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-17/debits-sequentiels.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> *Si j'ai bien compris, sur le papier (si l'on met l'histoire du firmware de côté) un le SSD Sandisk Extreme 120 Go et le Crucial M4 128 Go font pratiquement jeu égal sur le taux de transfert maximal en lecture 550/500* sauf sur le nombre max d'opérations par sec (IOPS) en lecture aléatoire sur fichiers de 4 K c. à d. : 23 000 pour Sandisk Extreme et 45 000 pour le Crucial M4.
> Par contre en écriture Sandisk Extreme a un taux de transfert maximal 510 Mo/sec alors que le Crucial M4 tombe à 175 Mo/sec.
> De même Nombre max d'opérations par sec (IOPS) en écriture aléatoire sur fichiers de 4 K c. à d. : 83 000 pour Sandisk Extreme et 35 000 Crucial.
> ...


 
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT128M4SSD2
Crucial annonce 500 Mo/s en lecture et 175 Mo/s en écriture et précise clairement *Sustained Sequential. *Ceux qui vendent des SSD en  SandForce SF-2281 écrivent "judicieusement" *Up to. *

Le jour où les gens comprendront que les performances données par les constructeurs pour les SSD en SandForce SF-2281 sont obtenues sur des fichiers compressibles à 100% et qu'en pratique, les fichiers sont compressibles à 5% maximum, ils ne prendront peut-être plus des vessies pour des lanternes.


Sur l'axe X : compressibilité des données...





M4 128 Go





Un SandForce SF-2281 en mémoire synchrone


----------



## kalm (9 Mai 2012)

D'ailleurs le M4 128GB est bien plus proche des 190MB/s en ecriture que les 175MB/s annoncé par Crucial ,ca change des vendeurs qui vantent tjrs plus et qui dans la réalité sont bien inférieur.
Et honnêtement 200MB/s en ecriture sur un 128GB  et ce sur tte les nature de données me semble amplement suffisant vu le volume du SSD.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mai 2012)

AS SSD est un bench pas du tout optimiste ni fantaisiste surtout ce module de test en fonction de la compressibilité des données. C'est pour ça que je l'apprécie. 
Sur des tests plus courts/rapides, on obtient plutôt 185 à 190 Mo/s en écriture. Ce qui est bon pour un 128 Go.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (9 Mai 2012)

Sinon, avec mon OCZ Agility 3, j'ai réussi à "passer" en 3Gbps. J'ai fait un reset SMC et puis c'est maintenant en 3Gbps.

Si j'avais su qu'ils étaient moins bien je n'aurais évidemment pas pris. Mais les débits étaient intéressant sur le papier. Puis avec le Kit que j'ai acheté sur MacWay c'était du OCZ quoi...

C'était ce que j'avais à dire pour ma défense.


----------



## Lucieaus (9 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un lien qui te sera visiblement très utile http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pourcentage
> 
> Rechercher du matériel fiable n'est pas une spécificité des utilisateurs Apple.
> 
> ...



Ah lol.
Bon, il n'y a que kolargol31 qui a compris que c'était humoristique.


----------



## subsole (9 Mai 2012)

kalm a dit:


> tout les chiffres que tu annonces sont complétement irréaliste.
> La vérité est ici
> Et ne pas perdre de vu que le plus important pour un systeme sont les lectures aléatoire ,séquentiel et le temps d'accès ,c'est la toute la force du SSD comparé au HDD.
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-17/debits-sequentiels.html



Non ces chiffres ne sont pas irréalistes, ils sont donnés par les constructeurs. 

 => sandisk.com
 => crucial.com

Par contre, j'ai mal interprété les chiffres, et je les ai mal compris, comme le fait remarqué si sympathiquement Pascal_TTH, avec ce petit air de supériorité qui le caractérise si bien. 
Bien vu pour "Sustained Sequential" et le  "Up to". 
Et en plus, je sais maintenant que " les fichiers sont compressibles à 5% maximum", mais je ne pouvais pas l'inventer. 


Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT128M4SSD2
> Crucial annonce 500 Mo/s en lecture et 175 Mo/s en écriture et précise clairement *Sustained Sequential. *Ceux qui vendent des SSD en  SandForce SF-2281 écrivent "judicieusement" *Up to. *
> 
> Le jour où les gens comprendront que les performances données par les constructeurs pour les SSD en SandForce SF-2281 sont obtenues sur des fichiers compressibles à 100% et qu'en pratique, les fichiers sont compressibles à 5% maximum, ils ne prendront peut-être plus des vessies pour des lanternes.


Merci à vous deux pour l'explication et les benchs, et l'éclairage avec des lanternes en peaux de vessies.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Ah lol.
> Bon, il n'y a que kolargol31 qui a compris que c'était humoristique.



ben euh même pas vrai j'ai pris ça au premier degré!


----------



## kalm (10 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Ah lol.
> Bon, il n'y a que kolargol31 qui a compris que c'était humoristique.



Tu t'es pris un Vertex et tu l'as mauvaise,maintenant tu te le manges et tu arrêtes de nous péter les couilles .
Si tu 'es nul tu t'en prends qu'a toi........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h28 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Non ces chiffres ne sont pas irréalistes, ils sont donnés par les constructeurs.
> 
> => sandisk.com
> => crucial.com
> ...



J'ai pas été plus loin que t'as première phrase .
En fait t'es convaincue d'avoir comprit ,donc pas de problème ,achète ce que tu veux.


----------



## Jerome017 (10 Mai 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Que Peugeot, de par ses nombreux modèles et son parc Européen plus important, sera succeptible de voir plus de voitures que Porsche en SAV.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------
> 
> ...



Euuuuh, je sais même pas pourquoi tu écris ce genre d'ânerie
+1 pour le TOP10 de la connerie


----------



## Lucieaus (10 Mai 2012)

J'ai un OWC.
Les fanboys de Crucial et l'humour, ça fait deux.
Vous aimez être trollés, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Jerome017 (10 Mai 2012)

Et hop le retournement de veste De toute façon c'est trop tard, t'en as trop dis


----------



## subsole (10 Mai 2012)

kalm a dit:


> J'ai pas été plus loin que t'as première phrase .


Tu aurais peut-être du l'aller plus loin que la première phrase. 

Non, ne te donne pas cette peine, ça n'a aucune importance ^^


----------



## clemens94 (10 Mai 2012)

Ca y est, le SSD est dans la bête ! Je prendrais le temps de vous donnez mes impression plus longtemps demain... En tout cas, les premières impressions sont positives !


----------



## clemens94 (11 Mai 2012)

Après 24h d'utilisation, voici mes premières impressions...

D'abord, j'ai procédé à l'installation ainsi :
- d'abord, j'ai copier mon disque dur avec Carbon Copy Cloner, sans soucis
- j'ai installé le SSD dans le MacBook, toujours sans soucis, redémarrage sans problème
- j'ai activé le TRIM avec la dernière version de Trim Enabler, avec succès (fonctionne sans soucis sur 10.7.4, au passage)
- j'ai laissé le firmware du Crucial M4 avec la version livrée, c'est à dire la 309, qui semble être la plus stable pour le moment

Mes impressions sur l'utilisation :
- on ne m'a pas mentit : tout semble instantanée, tout fonctionne tel qu'on imagine que ça a été prévu
- la sortie de veille est super rapide, toute comme l'extinction
- la copie, duplication de fichiers est beaucoup plus rapide
- la compression de fichiers n'est pas beaucoup plus rapide : ce n'est plus le disque qui montre ses limites mais le processeur

Par contre, j'ai un seul regret (ou soucis ?), c'est que le démarrage de ma machine n'est pas plus rapide. J'ai chronométré, et c'est toujours pareil qu'avant, soit un peu moins de 50 secondes.
Vous pensez que c'est dû à quoi ? Il y a une solution ?

Edit : hop, voici un petit bench de mon SSD...


----------



## Bambouille (12 Mai 2012)

Petite question : je compte m'acheter un M4. Faut il un caddy pour l'installer dans le MBP de ma signature ?


----------



## clemens94 (12 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Petite question : je compte m'acheter un M4. Faut il un caddy pour l'installer dans le MBP de ma signature ?



En remplacement de ton disque dur de 500 Go, tu n'auras pas besoin de caddy (le SSD aura exactement la même taille, les mêmes prises...).

Par contre, il te faudra un caddy (un "_optibay_") dans le cas où tu voudrais supprimer ton lecteur DVD pour le remplacer par un SSD, et ainsi garder ton disque dur tout en profitant du SSD. Mais évidement, tu perds ton lecteur DVD (tu pourras toujours le mettre dans un boitier USB), le prix explose (le caddy coûte déjà moitié du prix du SSD...) et puis le montage est plus délicat.

Le mieux (de mon point de vue purement subjectif) est de remplacer ton disque dur par un SSD, et mettre ton disque dur dans un boitier externe (j'ai payé le miens 12&#8364;...). Tu auras ainsi la possibilité de stocker tes gros fichiers sur ton disque dur externe et le prendre avec toi qu'en cas de nécessité.

PS : ton MBP est déjà une bête de course là... tu vas monter aux rideaux avec un SSD


----------



## Bambouille (12 Mai 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Le mieux (de mon point de vue purement subjectif) est de remplacer ton disque dur par un SSD, et mettre ton disque dur dans un boitier externe (j'ai payé le miens 12...). Tu auras ainsi la possibilité de stocker tes gros fichiers sur ton disque dur externe et le prendre avec toi qu'en cas de nécessité.
> 
> PS : ton MBP est déjà une bête de course là... tu vas monter aux rideaux avec un SSD



C'est exactement ce que je veux faire. J'ai pas un gros stockage mais je voudrais pouvoir cloner mon système. Donc pas de caddy. Merci !


----------



## kalm (12 Mai 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai un seul regret (ou soucis ?), c'est que le démarrage de ma machine n'est pas plus rapide. J'ai chronométré, et c'est toujours pareil qu'avant, soit un peu moins de 50 secondes.
> Vous pensez que c'est dû à quoi ? Il y a une solution ?


Tu vas ds Préférences Systeme>Démarrage,tu choisis le SSD comme support de démarrage et tu cliques redémarrer.


----------



## clemens94 (12 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je veux faire. J'ai pas un gros stockage mais je voudrais pouvoir cloner mon système. Donc pas de caddy. Merci !



Je suis dans le même cas que toi, du coup mon nouveau disque externe me sert de disque Time Machine. Et il me reste amplement de place pour stocker mes gros fichiers (ma bibliothèque EyeTV notamment).
Tu ne devrais pas regretter ton achat en tout cas ! 




kalm a dit:


> Tu vas ds Préférences Systeme>Démarrage,tu choisis le SSD comme support de démarrage et tu cliques redémarrer.



Excellent, mille mercis ! :love:


----------



## Bambouille (12 Mai 2012)

J'ai commandé un M4.
Question : il est prêt à l'emploi ou il faut le formater ?
Et si oui, quel format optimum pour Lion ?


----------



## clemens94 (12 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> J'ai commandé un M4.
> Question : il est prêt à l'emploi ou il faut le formater ?
> Et si oui, quel format optimum pour Lion ?



Tu comptes cloner ton disque dur dessus avant de l'installer ou le monter et faire une _clean install_ ?

Pour la première solution, c'est simple, le SSD, lors de la sortie de la boite, n'est pas initialisé. Si tu le monte comme un disque dur externe, Mac OS X te demandera de l'initialiser. Tu clique sur "Initialiser", Utilitaire de disque s'ouvre. Tu vas dans l'onglet "Effacer" et tu choisis le format "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)". C'est le format pas défaut de Mac OS X. Pour le nom, moi j'ai mis le même que celui de mon ancien disque dur (soit "Macintosh HD", bien que le terme HD pour Hard Drive perde tout son sens), car j'avais peur qu'il y ai des erreurs de permissions après. Je ne pense pas que ca puisse poser problème, mais j'ai préféré la prudence. N'empêche que "Macintosh SD" aurait fait plus classe... 

Dans le second cas, pour une _clean install_, je n'ai aucune idée de si l'utilitaire d'installation de Lion sait initialiser le disque. Mais je crois me souvenir que lorsque tu démarres sur l'utilitaire d'installation de Mac OS X, tu as accès à l'Utilitaire de disque. Dans ce cas, tu formates ton disque au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) en passant par l'utilitaire de disque et tu lances l'installation.
Toutefois, je n'ai jamais été confronté à cette situation, ce ne sont que des suppositions. Quelqu'un sait confirmer (ou infirmer) mes hypothèses ?


----------



## Bambouille (12 Mai 2012)

doublon


----------



## kalm (12 Mai 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Tu comptes cloner ton disque dur dessus avant de l'installer ou le monter et faire une _clean install_ ?
> 
> Pour la première solution, c'est simple, le SSD, lors de la sortie de la boite, n'est pas initialisé. Si tu le monte comme un disque dur externe, Mac OS X te demandera de l'initialiser. Tu clique sur "Initialiser", Utilitaire de disque s'ouvre. Tu vas dans l'onglet "Effacer" et tu choisis le format "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)". C'est le format pas défaut de Mac OS X. Pour le nom, moi j'ai mis le même que celui de mon ancien disque dur (soit "Macintosh HD", bien que le terme HD pour Hard Drive perde tout son sens), car j'avais peur qu'il y ai des erreurs de permissions après. Je ne pense pas que ca puisse poser problème, mais j'ai préféré la prudence. N'empêche que "Macintosh SD" aurait fait plus classe...
> 
> ...



Tout bon


----------



## Bambouille (12 Mai 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Tu comptes cloner ton disque dur dessus avant de l'installer ou le monter et faire une _clean install_ ?
> 
> Pour la première solution, c'est simple, le SSD, lors de la sortie de la boite, n'est pas initialisé. Si tu le monte comme un disque dur externe, Mac OS X te demandera de l'initialiser. Tu clique sur "Initialiser", Utilitaire de disque s'ouvre. Tu vas dans l'onglet "Effacer" et tu choisis le format "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)". C'est le format pas défaut de Mac OS X. Pour le nom, moi j'ai mis le même que celui de mon ancien disque dur (soit "Macintosh HD", bien que le terme HD pour Hard Drive perde tout son sens), car j'avais peur qu'il y ai des erreurs de permissions après. Je ne pense pas que ca puisse poser problème, mais j'ai préféré la prudence. N'empêche que "Macintosh SD" aurait fait plus classe...



Je prendrai la 1er solution. Après me restera la question de quand activer le Trim ?


----------



## clemens94 (12 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Je prendrai la 1er solution. Après me restera la question de quand activer le Trim ?



Quand tu veux : le SSD fonctionnera très bien, même sans le TRIM d'activé. Mais c'est tout de même mieux de le mettre pour la durabilité du disque et la stabilité de ses performances (ne me demande pas les raisons, je n'en ai aucune idée).
Comme le TRIM se désactive à chaque mise à jour du système (j'ai déjà du le réactiver ce matin après avoir mis 10.7.4), je te conseille de l'activer une fois que tu auras finit d'installer tes mises à jour système.

Pour l'activer : *Trim Enabler*. Il fonctionne sans problème avec 10.7.4 qui est sortit hier.

Edit : si tu as commandé ton SSD chez Materiel.net, comme moi, il sera certainement livré avec la version *0309* du _firmware_. Personnellement, j'ai laissé celui-ci. Il existe une version plus récente (la *000F* je crois), mais elle n'apporte pas de correctifs si importants (toujours de mon point de vue subjectif) qui mériteraient de gâcher un CD vierge. Il semblerait même qu'une (petite) partie des utilisateurs est des problèmes de _freeze_ avec cette version, sur Mac OS X. En plus, ce firmware n'est même pas disponible sur le site français qui propose toujours la version *0309*, remplacée depuis plus d'un mois sur le site américain.

Par contre, si tu n'es ni en *0309* ni en *000F*, il est assez impératif de faire la mise à jour vers l'un des deux derniers car les premières versions avaient un gros bug : le SSD s'arrêtait totalement de fonctionner après 5000h d'utilisation (ce qui laisse tout de même le temps de faire la màj ).

Pour connaitre ton firmware, tu iras dans le _menu Pomme, A propos de ce Mac, Rapport système_ (en l'occurance, sur cette capture trouvé dans Google Image, le firmware était le *2*) :


----------



## Bambouille (12 Mai 2012)

Ok pour le Trim. par contre j'ai suivi ce topic très intéressant sur l'application qui active le trim. Je pense l'activer avec ça.

Non je ne l'ai pas acheté chez Mareriel.net mais chez Carrefour (le site). Une promo : M4 256Go + boitier externe pour DD = 242 avec les FDP.
On verra la qualité du boitier.
Je ferais attention au firmware installé.
Merci pour tout.


----------



## clemens94 (12 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Ok pour le Trim. par contre j'ai suivi ce topic très intéressant sur l'application qui active le trim. Je pense l'activer avec ça.
> 
> Non je ne l'ai pas acheté chez Mareriel.net mais chez Carrefour (le site). Une promo : M4 256Go + boitier externe pour DD = 242 avec les FDP.
> On verra la qualité du boitier.
> ...



Effectivement il y a aussi pas mal de débats sur les logiciels qui activent le TRIM... Je te laisse choisir celui qui t'inspire le plus confiance 

Pour la qualité du boitier externe, je pense pas que tu auras de mauvaises surprises. Le miens semble de très bonne qualité, ne m'a posé aucun soucis, et je l'ai payé... 12 


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

Au sujet du TRIM, tu peux également jeter un oeil de ce côté (messages #3 et #5)  ====> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/optimisation-solid-state-drive-sur-macbook-1031452.html


----------



## Bambouille (12 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Au sujet du TRIM, tu peux également jeter un oeil de ce côté (messages #3 et #5)  ====> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/optimisation-solid-state-drive-sur-macbook-1031452.html



C'est celui la dont je parlais


----------



## Bambouille (16 Mai 2012)

Bon ben voilà, M4 reçu. 
Le câble USB du boitier externe est double. pas grave.
J'ai donc mis le M4 dans le boitier externe, je l'ai formaté, puis j'ai cloné avec CCC mon HD dessus, j'ai ensuite placé le SSD en lieu et place du DD et j'ai redémarré.
1er démarrage un peu long solutionné en choisissant le SSD comme disque de démarrage.
Deuxième redémarrage : ça pulse !!!
J'ai ensuite vérifié le firmware : c'est bon il est déjà en version 309. Et j'ai ensuite activé le trim et voilà.
Pour l'instant ça roule.
Merci pour tous ces conseils, c'est un jeu d'enfant.


----------



## Bambouille (17 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, M4 reçu.
> Le câble USB du boitier externe est double. pas grave.
> J'ai donc mis le M4 dans le boitier externe, je l'ai formaté, puis j'ai cloné avec CCC mon HD dessus, j'ai ensuite placé le SSD en lieu et place du DD et j'ai redémarré.
> 1er démarrage un peu long solutionné en choisissant le SSD comme disque de démarrage.
> ...



Et cerise sur le gâteau, j'ai perdu le bruit de fond que j'attribuais aux ventillos alors que c'était le DD.
Mon MBP est devenu silencieux


----------



## kalm (17 Mai 2012)

On devrait faire un topic special ,Ne pas acheter OCZ .

Rien que pour aujourd'hui.

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/changement-disque-dur-la-galere-1103972.html


http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/reinstallation-complete-sur-solid-state-drive-1103872.html


http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/besoin-daide-macbook-pro-solid-state-drive-hyper-lent-1104412.html


Et pas trace de Lucieaus et  Deejay-Joe les Supers spécialistes SandForce  pour leurs venir en aide


----------



## kaos (17 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu peux ajouter Hardware.fr, Macbidouille, Thinkpads et Macrumors à la liste des forums où les gens disent clairement qu'OCZ vend de la merde. Déjà leurs mémoires étaient merdiques. Ils ont fait des alimentations aussi mais pas longtemps tellement le taux de retour était élevé.
> On peut donc se demander quel est l'intérêt d'acheter une marque qui n'a jamais fait des produits fiables alors qu'on trouve plus performant et/ou fiable ailleurs et pas forcément plus cher. Sérieusement, il faut vraiment ne rien y connaître pour acheter leurs daubes.
> 
> Quelques chiffres histoire de ne pas parler dans le vide :
> ...




c'est pour ça que dés le début on les voyait d'occasion !!!  
Je comprenais pas pourquoi ....


----------



## clemens94 (19 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, M4 reçu.
> Le câble USB du boitier externe est double. pas grave.
> J'ai donc mis le M4 dans le boitier externe, je l'ai formaté, puis j'ai cloné avec CCC mon HD dessus, j'ai ensuite placé le SSD en lieu et place du DD et j'ai redémarré.
> 1er démarrage un peu long solutionné en choisissant le SSD comme disque de démarrage.
> ...



Tout pareil que dans mon cas 

J'ai aussi eu le coup du câble en Y super épais qui sert à rien sur nos bécanes récentes, du coup j'ai commandé celui-ci, qui se glissera impec dans la housse de mon boitier


----------



## Bambouille (22 Mai 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Tout pareil que dans mon cas
> 
> J'ai aussi eu le coup du câble en Y super épais qui sert à rien sur nos bécanes récentes, du coup j'ai commandé celui-ci, qui se glissera impec dans la housse de mon boitier



J'ai pris le câble fourni avec mon GPS vtt et ça roule


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2012)

Y'en a ici qui ont un Intel 520, 240GB ? 

Si vous avez des retours :love:


----------



## Thewaveman (30 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un mac book Pro 2.53GHz (Mid-2009) avec 512Go de HD à 7200tr/min.

arrivant à suturation de HD (beaucoup de photo) je souhaite remplacer le cd (super drive) par un ssD.

J'avoue m'y perdre un peu.

Déjà, le sud dans le superdrive peut il être le disk de boot.
Si je place l'os lion et les applis sur le SSD, combien mini me faut il ?

j'ai pu lire que parfois il faut avoir un caddy pour installer le ssd. en faut il pour mon mac.

bref, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Mai 2012)

slt

il te faut un caddy pour mettre un HDD ou un SSD dans le superdrive c'est OBLIGATOIRE

par la suite il est plus indiqué de mettre le SSD dans le lieu d'origine du HDD et mettre le HDD dans le caddy 


pour l'espace nécessaire pour mettre les programmes et l'OS etc etc cela depend de la capacité totale de tes applis!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2012)

Vivement des SSD de 500 à 700 Go :hein: à un prix raisonnable


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Vivement des SSD de 500 à 700 Go :hein:



 Oui, mais pour 100.
Sinon, il en existe déjà. ^^


----------



## Bambouille (30 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, mais pour 100.
> Sinon, il en existe déjà. ^^



Tu as coupé sa phrase : à un prix raisonnable !


----------



## flotow (3 Juin 2012)

Héhéh, donc je reviens 

Je n'ai toujours pas mon SSD (mais j'ai enfin la possibilité de l'acheter )
Au même prix, je peux avoir un Intel 520 ou un Crucial M4. Les deux faisant 240Go/256Go.

Alors, le pour, c'est que le Intel a une garantie de 5 ans et qu'il est censé être plus fiable (mieux testé). Mais particulièrement moins rapide (genre 150/200mbps au lieu des 400mbps lorsque le disque est encombré)
Le Crucial est censé être plus rapide (a priori 400mbps quelque soit l'encombrement du disque).
Mais es-ce vraiment visible tout les jours (?). D'après ce que j'ai lu, pas vraiment, en utilisation normale.

Mon c&#339;ur penche pour le Intel  :love: 
(j'ai l'impression de parler tout seul car peu de personnes ont un Intel, et donc la comparaison est difficile à faire )

P.S : c'est bien celui là le sujet commun pour le choix d'un SSD ? 

Tom's Hardware dit Intel 520. Mais après, y'a les perfs sous Mac OS X qui sont :hein:*


* moins bonnes que sous windows. c.f. Tom's Hardware. Enfin, des blocs de 4K à l'infini, je ne pense pas que ce soit mon type de copie préféré


----------



## kalm (3 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Héhéh, donc je reviens
> 
> Enfin, des blocs de 4K à l'infini, je ne pense pas que ce soit mon type de copie préféré



Très peu d'opération en ecriture sur un Systeme.
Et pour les 4K en lecture tout dépendra l'Applis.

Par exemple sur le lancement de Battlefield 3

93 % se font avec une file dattente limitée à une seule commande
53 % sont aléatoires
*42 % portent sur des transferts de 4 Ko*
16 % portent sur des transferts de 8 Ko
11 % portent sur des transferts de 16 Ko
15 % portent sur des transferts de 32 Ko
11 % portent sur des transferts de 128 Ko 

Puis sur le chargement des niveaux

76 % se font avec une file attente limitée à une seule commande
 72 % sont séquentielles
* 20 % portent sur des transferts de 4 Ko*
 12 % portent sur des transferts de 8 Ko
 17 % portent sur des transferts de 16 Ko
 11 % portent sur des transferts de 32 Ko
 33 % portent sur des transferts de 128 Ko 

En jouant 
75 % se font avec une file dattente limitée à une seule commande
23 % se font avec deux à trois commandes en file dattente
67 % sont séquentielles
*26 % portent sur des transferts de 4 Ko*
37 % portent sur des transferts de 128 Ko


On dépasse rarement 4 commandes.

Pour la fiabilité le M4 l'a mainte fois prouvé lors de test extrême.

17 000 cycles d'écriture soit plus d'1PB sur un petit 64GB ,autant dire que si t'as un problème ca viendra pas de qualité  de la NAND ,ce SSD aura toute les chances de finir dans le tiroir.

http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?a...ttach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=492855

Cela n'enlève rien a la fiabilité Intel reconnu pour être également excellent.
Le choix entre ces 2 marques se fera plus au niveau prix et choix du contrôleur .


----------



## flotow (3 Juin 2012)

Sachant que je n'ai pas de vrai différence de prix au moment de l'achat (10-20&#8364; tout au plus), il reste le choix du contrôleur.

Y'a une histoire de décompression. De ce que j'ai lu, le contrôleur sur le Intel a besoin de place sur le disque pour décompresser alors que sur le M4, c'est fait directement avant l'écriture (et donc le disque peut être plein, ça ne ralenti pas).

Pour l'utilisation, je ne joue pas (beaucoup) mais j'ouvre et je ferme pas mal d'applications (parfois lourdes) + VM. 

@kalm : puisque tu as l'air d'avoir des chiffres et des tableaux, tu as un autre test que celui de Tom's Hardware quant à la vitesse d'écriture sous Mac OS X comparé à Windows pour le Intel ?

Je ne sais plus ou j'avais trouvé ça, mais en utilisation normale (et pas en bench) la différence est très faible entre le Intel et le M4. D'ou la recommendation du Intel, entre autre pour la garantie de 5 ans.

P.S : Intel et Micron on une joint-venture sur la fabrication de la mémoire. Reste que le système peut être de nouveau testé une fois assemblé, ce qui peut faire une différence.


----------



## kalm (3 Juin 2012)

leurs théories sur l importance de l espace libre pour permettre au contrôleurs SandForce de décompresser les données sur la NAND lors des lectures est on ne peut plus farfelu ,je soupçonne le rédacteur de ne pas avoir bien compris le technicien,enfin j espere que c est pas le tech  
Si l on analyse leurs théorie ,lors des lectures le contrôleur décompresserait les données sur la NAND donc écrirait a nouveau sur celle ci avant chaque lecture ce qui annulerait tout l intérêt du SandForce qui est de réduire l amplification d écriture. Ce qui n est évidement pas le cas ,cela augmenterait considérablement l'usure de la NAND.

Un Sandforce fonctionne moins bien en lecture qu'un contrôleur comme Samsung ou Marvell,mais entre ces 2 modèles en 256GB tu ne sentiras pas la différence en pratique.

Intel 520 SandForce(NAND Synchrone ):Espace OS et DATA Video,MP3>Mini 250 Max 300MB/s 
Agility3 SandForce (NAND Asynchrone):Espace OS et DATA Video,MP3>Mini 150 Max 250MB/s 
M4  Marvell (NAND Synchrone ):Espace OS et DATA Video,MP3 >Mini 349 Max 443MB/s

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-60gb-benchmark-review,3137-8.html


----------



## flotow (3 Juin 2012)

Pour les mesures sur mac, je n'ai trouvé que macbidouille  (en plus de TH)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------




kalm a dit:


> _Un Sandforce fonctionne moins bien en lecture qu'un contrôleur comme Samsung ou Marvell,mais _entre ces 2 modèles en 256GB tu ne sentiras pas la différence en pratique.



C'est ce que j'ai compris en regardant plusieurs graphe/rapports. Plus le volume est important, moins la différence en vitesse est importante.

A priori, le M4 est toujours plus rapide mais l'écart se resserre quand les capacités augmentent (d'ailleurs le test de macbidouille est beaucoup plus optimiste que celui de TH ).

Je n'ai le Intel au même prix que le Crucial uniquement en France. Mais aux E-U, le prix du Crucial chute et devient très clairement inférieur au prix du Intel.

Dès fois, je me dis que je devrais moins comprendre, demander un avis et acheter.  Je ne connaitrais pas ce qui se passe autour et je me prendrais moins la tête   :rateau:


----------



## flotow (3 Juin 2012)

Sur ce lien déjà donné plus haut, il faut prendre les données du M4 sous estimée car depuis il y a eu une MAJ du firmware qui a bien amélioré les choses, c'est ça ? Parce que sinon, ça se vaut je trouve en résultat brut (en excluant le contrôleur).


----------



## kalm (3 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sur ce lien déjà donné plus haut, il faut prendre les données du M4 sous estimée car depuis il y a eu une MAJ du firmware qui a bien amélioré les choses, c'est ça ?


Non celle qui a amélioré  les performances date de bien avant ,a voir maintenant si elle a été faite sur ce modèle en test.[/QUOTE]





Tucpasquic a dit:


> Parce que sinon, ça se vaut je trouve en résultat brut (en excluant le contrôleur).


On s'en fou des écritures 4K elles sont bien suffisante sur Workstation.
Ce sont  les lectures le plus important et la ,les SandForce sont bien a la traine sous OS X que Samsung et Marvell.
C'est pas les écritures 4K qui rendront ton systeme et tes App plus rapide.
Mais je le répète l'Intel 520 reste un bon SSD SandForce. 
Avec Disk speed test mon M4 256GB casse les 500MB/s en lecture et les 260MB/s en ecriture.

Le test de MacBidouile ,c'est de la branlette ,c'est 2 benchs sur de l'espace dispo et un d'un RAM Disk vers le SSD et vice versa.
D'ailleurs celui qui a fait le test connait des cacahuètes sur les SSD .
Je l'ai déjà repris sur l'un de ses tests qu'il a même finit par virer son topic tellement c'était bourré d'erreurs.


----------



## flotow (3 Juin 2012)

Tu n'as pas un Intel 520 sous la main pour comparer le bench (même outil/même machine) ?

Sinon, c'est ce que j'ai remarqué pour le SandForce sur Mac OS X avec les tests de TH.

Pour clarifier les choses : j'ai bien compris que les I/O 4K n'étaient pas les plus importantes mais elles correspondent au pire cas (autre manière de le dire, si les débits sont déjà très bon sur 4K ça ne pourra qu'être mieux sur des fichiers plus gros). Parce qu'au final, un fichier de 4K, c'est la ou le temps de lecture/écriture est  le plus proche du temps pour sélectionner la bonne cellule à lire/écrire. Sur un fichier plus gros, le temps de selection sera forcément moins significatif par rapport au temps de lecture/écriture (qui sera forcément plus long comparé à un fichier de 4K). Du moins, c'est comme ça que je lit les graphes.

Ce qui manque dans tout ces tests, c'est vraiment des mesures dans des conditions réelles d'utilisation. Tester une machine fraichement installée, c'est un peu comme tester le débit d'une connexion internet au milieu de la nuit.

Autre question (si c'est vraiment mesurable), quelle est le débit moyen en lecture et en écriture sur ta machine. Lorsque tu lances un app par exemple. C'est ce genre de bench qui seraient vraiment interessants à lire.


----------



## kalm (3 Juin 2012)

Si ,les iops en lecture 4K sont importante et jusqu'a 4 commandes sur workstation ,je t'ai mis un exemple plus haut av BattleField,tu as tte la plage des bande passante en séquentiel et aléatoire.
Mais en pratique ,c'est imperceptible.

Tu as TRES PEU D'OPERATION EN ECRITURE,sauf en copie ou lorsque tu écris de la RAM au SSD comme av PS par exemple et elles se feront en sequentiel.

Lancement PS 
Sur ma machine

30MB/s LECTURE
40KB/s ECRITURE


----------



## flotow (3 Juin 2012)

FYI : je viens de passer commande chez Intel 
Google s'est emmêlé les pinceaux dans les prix, donc pour l'instant, j'ai le prix en $&#8230; et le prix en EUR&#8230; ben, j'attends mon relevé 

Pour ceux qui ont suivi le débat&#8230; j'ai choisi le Intel 520 parce que :
- garantie de 5 ans
- meilleur MTBF
- je ne pense pas vraiment saturer mon SSD de toute manière en utilisation courante


----------



## kalm (3 Juin 2012)

Tu nous feras l'honneur d'être les premiers a voir un bench d'un INTEL240GB sur disk speed test


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2012)

Alors, premier résultats (10.6.7 installé depuis le DVD) :
W : 289MB/s
R : 478MB/s (en fait un peu plus, mais j'ai fait le screen au mauvais moment donc le "read" n'est pas affiché dans le tableau)
Je peux poster la capture mais il manque les tick vert dans les colonnes read (euh, globalement tout est vert hein )

Je suis en train de migrer une partie de mon ancien disque dur. Je redémarre et je refais la mesure.

Après migration :






Je referais une autre mesure dans quelques jours pour voir l'évolution (?)

@kalm : j'ai des freezes de temps en temps, déjà entendu parler de ça (Macbook Pro early 2011) ?


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2012)

Un peu plus d'info sur le problème :


> Le système freeze. Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas n'importe quand. A priori quand il y a une grosse charge sur le disque. Par contre, Disk Speed Test ne cause pas le problème (?). Alors je me dis que c'est quand il y a une grosse charge en lecture ET écriture simultanée. Mais si je copie un fichier d'1,34GB, ça fonctionne (et la copie est faite à 274MB/s).
> Ou alors, c'est le Sandforce qui a un problème (?).
> 
> Les débits (Disk Speed) donnent W : 290 / R : 475 après avoir chargé le disque au 1/3.
> ...



Note : en surfant et en faisant une utilisation normale, aucun problème. Pt'et que c'est moi qui psychote un peu après avoir lancé plein d'apps en même temps (et donc freeze&#8230; normal ?)

J'avais le VPN cisco a qui il manquait un fichier, il le cherchait toutes les 10 secondes et la&#8230; effondrement des perfs ! C'est un truc connu sur les SSD lorsqu'un accès est répété > effondrement/freeze? Avant de résoudre le truc de Cisco, j'ai eu un gros freeze en ouvrant le DMG de Onyx pour le copier vers applications !

Sinon, j'ai mis à jour l'EFI B24 > B27 et je pense que ça a fait (?) quelque chose.

Disons surtout que j'ai fait plusieurs trucs et que ça va mieux maintenant 

J'avais activé Trim Enabler mais je l'ai enlevé pour vérifier dans une configuration "normale". Je ne l'ai pas encore remis, surement demain ou après demain si je remarque que tout est fluide comme avant 

Tiens, je viens de ressayer avec le DMG d'Onyx pour copier l'app sur le bureau, et ça a bloqué le Finder puis les autres apps&#8230; mais iChat continuait en audio&#8230; 

Juste comme ça, je soupçonne _mds_ d'un truc


----------



## jeserlecter (6 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir
J'ai vu cette pub, il sont biens? 
http://www.samsungssd4you.com/fr/?cmpid=France_ROS_A

les SSD 830 de Samsung


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juin 2012)

jeserlecter a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai vu cette pub, il sont biens?
> http://www.samsungssd4you.com/fr/?cmpid=France_ROS_A
> 
> les SSD 830 de Samsung





Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors, premier résultats (10.6.7 installé depuis le DVD) :
> W : 289MB/s
> R : 478MB/s (en fait un peu plus, mais j'ai fait le screen au mauvais moment donc le "read" n'est pas affiché dans le tableau)
> Je peux poster la capture mais il manque les tick vert dans les colonnes read (euh, globalement tout est vert hein )


----------



## Bambouille (7 Juin 2012)

Mon M4 monté dans un MBP early 2011


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juin 2012)

c'est que du tout bon


----------



## kalm (7 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Un peu plus d'info sur le problème :
> 
> 
> Note : en surfant et en faisant une utilisation normale, aucun problème. Pt'et que c'est moi qui psychote un peu après avoir lancé plein d'apps en même temps (*et donc freeze normal *?)


Si tu as bien fait la dernière MAJ EFI sur ton MAC,non c'est pas du tout normal et oui c'est probable que cela vienne du SandForce.





Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'avais le VPN cisco a qui il manquait un fichier, il le cherchait toutes les 10 secondes et la effondrement des perfs ! C'est un truc connu sur les SSD lorsqu'un accès est répété > effondrement/freeze? Avant de résoudre le truc de Cisco, j'ai eu un gros freeze en ouvrant le DMG de Onyx pour le copier vers applications !


Sur le SandForce la perte de performance en ecriture est bien connu après usage et cela malgré le Trim ,elle se stabilise après environ 15 voir 20% de perte,sans le Trim cela peut  allé au delà.

Le problème des sites de comparatif,c'est qu'ils en parlent  peu voir pas ,d'ailleurs avant chaque test ils font un secure erase pour retouver les performances ,ils n'ont pas vraiment le choix avec le SandForce étant donné que le TRIM ne lui permet pas de retrouver ses performances d'origine.
Mais par la même occasion induit en erreur le consommateur puisqu'il n'est pas informé  par ces pratiques.

Citation:Hardware fr

Le fait d'effectuer un TRIM permet pour sa part de repartir directement sur les performances initiales sur les Crucial M4, Intel SSD 320, 510, mais pas complètement sur le Vertex 3. Ce dernier reste en effet autour des 130 Mo /s (contre 160 Mo /s "neuf")

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/830-13/tenue-performances-trim.html


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Si tu as bien fait la dernière MAJ EFI sur ton MAC,non c'est pas du tout normal et oui c'est probable que cela vienne du SandForce.



Ça serait donc juste un problème sur ce modèle/exemplaire ?
J'ai posté un message sur les communites intel aussi


----------



## kalm (7 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça serait donc juste un problème sur ce modèle/exemplaire ?
> :


Non j'en doute ,davantage un problème de compatibilité avec ton Mac ,ce qui est fréquent avec le SandForce 2xxx
Tu peux tjrs essayer de désactiver le Sudden Motion Sensor et voir si règle le problème de freeze.
Pour les pertes de performance hormis activer la commande TRIM rien a faire,c'est comme ca.


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2012)

En mettant le SSD dans un boitier externe FW800, je sature vers W73/R81 (sûrement le contrôleur du boitier qui est un peu vieux) mais je n'ai pas de problème de freeze/hang mmm.

Ça ressemble bien à une incompatibilité entre le chip sur le MBP et le SandForce plutôt qu'un problème de disque :sleep:
Mais c'est pas un chip Intel sur le MBP ? :afraid:

Le Intel 320 fonctionne correctement car le contrôleur est différent ?


----------



## kalm (7 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le Intel 320 fonctionne correctement car le contrôleur est différent ?



Yep,c'est un contrôleur Intel ,ce SSD est SATA2.
Robuste mais peu performant notamment en aléatoire.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

Allez hop, je viens de me prendre un Crucial M4 256 Go à 195 &#8364;.  Je dois avouer que j'avais presque céder à un SanDisk 256 Go à 180 &#8364;. Mais bon, autant jouer la sécurité.



kalm a dit:


> Yep,c'est un contrôleur Intel ,ce SSD est SATA2.
> Robuste mais peu performant notamment en aléatoire.


 
C'est une évolution du X25-m qui est soit dit en passant un excellent SSD. J'ai un 160 Go depuis sa sortie dans une machine de test qui se prend un formatage presque un jour sur 2 avec masse d'écriture, il n'a rien perdu en performances. Maintenant, il a cédé sa place à un M4 128 Go vu que la machine a été upgradée en LGA2011 avec SATA 6 Gbps.


----------



## kalm (9 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est une évolution du X25-m qui est soit dit en passant un excellent SSD. J'ai un 160 Go depuis sa sortie dans une machine de test qui se prend un formatage presque un jour sur 2 avec masse d'écriture,



Yep,peu ,voir pas de problème de WA ou de perte de performances significative avec cet Intel320,qui est juste comme tu le soulignes une evolution X25 M qui a poussé  ses performances en ecriture séquentiel.
Donc peu d'évolution sur les contrôleurs Intel comparer aux autre de même génération.
Intel semble avoir un peu abandonner ce segment.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Allez hop, je viens de me prendre un Crucial M4 256 Go à 195 .



A titre d'infos où as tu trouvé, en france, le M4 à ce tarif?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

Initialement ici à 194,99 &#8364; mais il est remonté : http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/9760815/art/crucial/ssd-interne-m4-256-go.html?srcid=120&CodePromo=oui

Mais mainenant, le meilleur prix est ici (il a été à 199 &#8364 : http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail2.php?cat=micro&rubrique=w_ssd&ref=in10050056

Début de semaine, il était encore souvent à 220 &#8364; ou plus. Il faut suivre un peu les codes promos sur quelques sites pour faire de bonne affaires. Pas hésiter non plus à faire jouer les offres remboursement de la différence. 




kalm a dit:


> Yep,peu ,voir pas de problème de WA ou de perte de performances significative avec cet Intel320,qui est juste comme tu le soulignes une evolution X25 M qui a poussé ses performances en ecriture séquentiel.
> Donc peu d'évolution sur les contrôleurs Intel comparer aux autre de même génération.
> Intel semble avoir un peu abandonner ce segment.


 
C'est bien dommage par ce que j'ai un X25 de toutes première génération, celui qui ne gère pas le TRIM et il fonctionne encore très bien alors qu'il a lui aussi été dans un PC de test. D'ailleurs au boulot, on a passé les serveurs de prod du front sur des SSD Intel au lieu de HDD WD 10 000 rpm. Les premiers SSD ont plus de 2 ans et on a très peu de SSD morts.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

pour ma part j'ai une très bonne image des SSD Intel (postville 160Go)
j'en ai gardé un très très longtps! 



mais bon un peu dépassé à ce jour


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

Je ne comprends pas trop le prix de 309&#8364; barré&#8230; même Crucial le vend pour 230&#8364; TTC + port. 

Bon, pour l'instant avec le 520&#8230;


----------



## kalm (9 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop le prix de 309&#8364; barré&#8230; même Crucial le vend pour 230&#8364; TTC + port.
> 
> Bon, pour l'instant avec le 520&#8230;



Tu devrais laisser tomber tous  ces SandForces.
Si tu veux vraiment un *INTEL* ,prend le 510.(controleur Marvell)
Mais honnêtement  question fiabilité je sais pas trop ce qui vaut.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

pour le prix barré: en général ils racontent NAWAK, ceci pour bien montrer que tu fais une affaire du feu de dieu 

si tu regardes les 2 links: les 2 montrent un tarif exhorbitant (279 et plus de 300) 

Mais bon l'interet etant de payer le moins cher! 

ps: vu la chute des tarifs des M4 ça sent le renouvellement dans pas longtps


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

Oui mais quand on voit ce que font les nouveaux contrôleurs, c'est pas sûr qu'on se dirige vers une grande avancée...


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

tout à fait et puis comme je l'ai indiqué dans un autre topic: la difference flagrante de gain en terme de perfs se voit entre un simple HDD et un SSD 
par la suite comparé 2 SSD de génération différente est très difficile, pour ma part comme explicité: entre 500MB/s et 180MB/s en Read, je n'ai pas pu me faire une idée grandiose du chgt! 

donc que vont faire les prochains controleurs? 
un gain de cb entre un M4 et les futurs? (10? 20 MB/s???)

donc bof bof


----------



## kalm (9 Juin 2012)

Avec le nouveau contrôleur Marvell 
Coté performance sur le papier c'est séduisant autant en séquentiel qu'en aléatoire,certes les temps d'accès évolueront peu et ne seront sans doute pas très perceptible en usage courant dans un workstation . 
Prochaine étape pour sentir une différence avec la mémoire morte sera la RAM persistante , fini toutes  les optimisations , TRIM , wearleveling et tte ces joyeuseté .

De plus on arrive  a la limite du SATA 6Gigabits donc des lors que le SATA 12 Gigabits ne sera pas présent, les vendeurs par la force des choses et pour se démarquer de la concurrence  n'auront AMA pas le choix de proposer.
1) De baisser leurs prix avec sans doute  avec le passage a 20nm
2)Que la fiabilité soit rendez vous avec encore davantage d'optimisation FW
3)Et enfin  d'optimiser  cotes performance la bande passante 4 ,128Ko.

Si c'est 3 paramètres sont présent sur le successeur du M4 ,j'achète.

Edit:

Au fait the guys ,je viens de voir que j'ai des derniers points disco reçus.
C;est quoi ?


----------



## utilisateur banni (10 Juin 2012)

Grâce aux conseils que j'ai trouvé ici, je me suis commandé un M4 !

J'espère que tout va bien se passer. Merci ã vous !


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2012)

Y'a quoi comme site de confiance sur lequel tu peux acheter sans te faire avoir ? Qui s'occupe de la garantie (Crucial, le site&#8230; ?)
Pixmania je connais (de nom) et topachat pas du tout.

Parce que ça fait quand même &#8776;30&#8364; de moins que sur le site de Crucial.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juin 2012)

en general les sites avec pignon sur rue: Pixmania, RdC etc etc sont des sites de confiance, donc pas de soucis ...

Après comme l'a dit pascal, il faut faire jouer la concurrence etc etc, la concurrence est toujours en faveur du consommateur


----------



## utilisateur banni (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Y'a quoi comme site de confiance sur lequel tu peux acheter sans te faire avoir ? Qui s'occupe de la garantie (Crucial, le site ?)
> Pixmania je connais (de nom) et topachat pas du tout.
> 
> Parce que ça fait quand même &#8776;30 de moins que sur le site de Crucial.



J'ai pris le mien sur Amazon, c'est loin d'être les pires


----------



## utilisateur banni (11 Juin 2012)

Je précise que je viens de le recevoir et que son firm d'origine st le 000F. Donc même pas besoin de faire une MAJ.
Dés que le clonage est fini je reviendrai livrer mes impressions sur ce ssd qui est donc mon premier.
A plus tard


----------



## kalm (11 Juin 2012)

utilisateur banni a dit:


> Je précise que je viens de le recevoir et que son firm d'origine st le 000F. Donc même pas besoin de faire une MAJ.
> Dés que le clonage est fini je reviendrai livrer mes impressions sur ce ssd qui est donc mon premier.
> A plus tard



Si tu possèdes un MBP 13 2011 et que tu as des freezes ,downgrade en 0309 .


----------



## utilisateur banni (11 Juin 2012)

Excellent le clonage n'est pas encore fini que j'ai déjà la trouille maintenant que tu me dis ça . J'ai un MBP early 2011 effectivement. S'il faut ça va fonctionner normalement, on verra bien.
Et merci Kalm. Même si on s'est jamais parlé j'ai lu pas mal de tes interventions ici ça aide bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------

Allez un petit bench :

Avant :





Après :





Par contre, le ventilo se met  monter dans les tours plus rapidement qu'avant. D'ou ça vient ? En fait c'est en dent de scie : ça monte dans les tours et ça redeviens normal assez rapidement. Ca me le faisait jamais avant:mouais:


----------



## kalm (11 Juin 2012)

utilisateur banni a dit:


> Par contre, le ventilo se met  monter dans les tours plus rapidement qu'avant. D'ou ça vient ? En fait c'est en dent de scie : ça monte dans les tours et ça redeviens normal assez rapidement. Ca me le faisait jamais avant:mouais:


Probable que ce soit Spotlight.
Apparemment c'est un 128GB....


----------



## utilisateur banni (11 Juin 2012)

Problème résolu, reset pram et reset smc. ça dépote


----------



## kalm (11 Juin 2012)

Yep,comme a chaque fois que j'installe un SSD je resetes automatiquement ,j'en ai oublié les causes des lors que ce n'est pas fait.
Enfin l'essentiel est que maintenant ca roule .


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

+1 

Nouveau matos: reset!


----------



## clemens94 (17 Juin 2012)

Quelqu'un sait s'il est possible d'activer le TRIM sous Mountain Lion ?


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait s'il est possible d'activer le TRIM sous Mountain Lion ?


Mountain Lion pas encore dispo au public = pas de support* sur les forums 

* accessoirement, pas de support tout court puisque la version n'est pas finalisée et que ça peut encore changer.

Tu peux néanmoins scruter : http://www.groths.org/?page_id=322


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

pour le TRIM sans vendre la peau de l'ours ... on peux dire que ML est identique à LION donc oui le TRIM sur la DP4 s'active!


----------



## clemens94 (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai essayé (au pire, j'avais ma sauvegarde Time Machine....), et... ça fonctionne ! 
J'ai utilisé EnabledTrim_Lion, aucun soucis.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de ce post général sur les conseils pour achat de SSD...

Je possède un MacBook Pro 15" Early2011 (i7 2.0GHz) auquel je voudrais donné un coup de fouet à l'occasion de la sortie de OS X 10.8... (j'en profiterai pour faire une installation propre) surtout avec Lion qui met du temps à booter par rapport à Snow Leopard que j'avais à l'achat de la machine...

Je me suis pour l'instant décidé sur la capacité qui sera 240/256Gb... Histoire d'avoir de la place sans monter dans les prix...

Reste le choix de la marque...

J'ai trouvé :

- Le SanDisk Extreme 240Gb, le meilleur marché à environ 180&#8364; mais sous SF (j'ai lu que Kalm n'aimait pas les Chipset SF... )
- L'éternel Crucial M4 ou le Samsung 830Series en 256Gb dans les mêmes prix 210/220&#8364;...

1ère question : Vaut-il mieux partir sur du 256Gb plutôt que 240 (j'avais cru comprendre que le 240Gb sont dus à la non utilisation de la totalité de l'espace des puces flash)?
2ème question : quel modèle??

Sachant que cela peut attendre les soldes juste avant la sortie de Mountain Lion...

Merci!


----------



## Bambouille (19 Juin 2012)

J'ai le même MBP que toi et j'ai choisi le M4.
Depuis maintenant un mois, ça tourne nickel. Rien de négatif à déclarer !
Et j'ai découvert un nouveau MBP silencieux et très réactif.


----------



## clemens94 (20 Juin 2012)

Les derniers MacBook Air (et les MBP Retina aussi semble-t-il) utilisent des contrôleurs Sand Force. Donc _a priori_, il n'y a plus vraiment de soucis avec le compatibilité avec Mac OS X. 
Choisis donc en fonction des performances de chacun de tes choix, et surtout de ta bourse.


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Les derniers MacBook Air (et les MBP Retina aussi semble-t-il) utilisent des contrôleurs Sand Force. Donc _a priori_, il n'y a plus vraiment de soucis avec le compatibilité avec Mac OS X.
> Choisis donc en fonction des performances de chacun de tes choix, et surtout de ta bourse.


Sur le MacBook Air oui,mais apparemment pas sur le Retina actuellement ca ressemble d'avantage a du Samsung,donc rien a voir avec SF.
Et le problème n était pas un souci  de compatibilité av Mac OS X mais d'avantage avec SB et également Nvidia.
Les pcistes étaient tt au tant touchés par les SF2xxx
De toute facon le SF n'est pas le contrôleur le plus performant et le mieux optimisé.
Donc si on veux pas d'emmerde, on met pas un SF dans son beau Mac mais dans ca vielle tour PC


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

Quand on a surtout deux sous de bon sens, on évite simplement les SF-22xx et OCZ histoire de ne pas faire partie des mauvaises statistiques.


----------



## solalou (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

(Petit retour de brève expérience)

Voilà j'ai installé un SSD Samsung 830 de 256 commandé la semain dernière. Il possède la dernière mise à jour du firmware ce qui est pratique......

Le test me donne

Lecture : 488 Mb/s 

Ecriture : 389 Mb / s

C'est plus que correct.....pour l'instant... après quelques lecture je n'ai pas activé le TRIM.

Par contre, j'ai procédé ainsi :
-copie du dd d'origine par Carbon Copy Cleaner
-insertion du ssd 
mais j'ai perdu la partition de secours, est-ce grave à votre avis ????? Dois plutôt procéder à une clean install en passant par une clé de récupération en usb puis Time Maschine....????? Dans ce cas comment procéder.....

Merci


----------



## Bambouille (20 Juin 2012)

Le dernier carbon copy cloner te permet d'installer cette partition recovery HD.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (20 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos avis!

Bon, je vais écarter le Sandisk sous chipset SF22xx...

Restent les Crucial et Samsung...
Le Crucial se trouve aux alentours de 220 avec fdp, et je viens de voir le Samsung 830 pour un peu moins de 200 chez Pixmania et en promo à 204 fdp in chez MacWay...

Le Samsung 830 sort en général devant le M4 dans les tests et son prix est inférieur au M4...
La réputation du M4 vaut-elle ces 20 de différence ou me conseillez-vous de partir sur le Samsung?

A moins que vous pensiez (je ne sais trop pour ce genre d'articles) que les soldes peuvent réserver des bonnes surprises sur ces SSD?? Et qu'il faille attendre jusqu'à la semaine prochaine...

Merci à vous!


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Quand on a surtout deux sous de bon sens, on évite simplement les SF-22xx et OCZ histoire de ne pas faire partie des mauvaises statistiques.





> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal_TTH.



Tu ne rates pas grand chose&#8230;



> gnagnagna


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> Le Samsung 830 sort en général devant le M4 dans les tests et son prix est inférieur au M4...
> 
> Merci à vous!


Oui mais juste en ecriture séquentiel ,maintenant pas de problème  ce 830 est un excellent SSD.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (21 Juin 2012)

Ok... Mais du coup... M4 ou Samsung 830? 

5% sur les SSD chez rueducommerce... Ce qui donne le M4 et le 830 au même prix à un peu moins de 200...


----------



## elamapi (22 Juin 2012)

Je viens de me commander le Samsung 830 series, 128Go. 98 chez RdC, ça devient "presque" "pas cher".


----------



## arobasefr (22 Juin 2012)

Le Samsung 830 256GB est à 203,89 &#8364;  en ce moment ! (  moins de 0,80&#8364; /Gb )

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/11827478/art...-series-25.html

Excellent ! J'en ai un dans mon Macbook Pro début 2011 avec le DD original en stockage de fichiers à la place du Graveur DVD.


----------



## kalm (22 Juin 2012)

Y a également le M4 256GB pour 199.90  sur top achat 

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail2.php?cat=micro&rubrique=w_ssd&ref=in10057886&origine=clubic


----------



## kaos (22 Juin 2012)

j'ai hate que les prix baissent / un prix acceptable quoi - de 100 euros pour 250 Go

Mais on peut se demander ce qu'il va advenir de la technologie mécanique par la suite ...

Sera t elle abandonnée définitivement ? des cas spécifiques comme les baies de serveurs utiliseront ils eux aussi du SSD ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Juin 2012)

sur les durs mecaniques on est qd meme en production à 1,5 To
on a de la marge pour que les SSD fassent pareil en terme de prix et de volume de stockage


----------



## kalm (22 Juin 2012)

On devrait atteindre les 1TB accessible cette année et voir théoriquement une nouvelle baisse de 33% puisqu'ils embarqueront probablement de la NAND TLC 3 bits par cell.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juin 2012)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...re-SSD-M4-SATA-III-2-5-512-go-CT512M4SSD2.htm

M4 512 Go à 359,88  !


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> On devrait atteindre les 1TB accessible cette année et voir théoriquement une nouvelle baisse de 33% puisqu'ils embarqueront probablement de la NAND TLC 3 bits par cell.



je suis d'accord mais qd même on est loin du prix d'un HDD en terme de Go/


----------



## kalm (23 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je suis d'accord mais qd même on est loin du prix d'un HDD en terme de Go/



Yep,mais la flash coûte bien plus cher a produire au GB , wafer ect.......

EDIT:

D'ailleurs hormis Apple  heheheehe.....,les constructeurs de SSD se font peu de marge par apport aux constructeurs de HDD.


----------



## Zakitoko (25 Juin 2012)

Hey 

Je viens de commander celui çi à l'instant :

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/ssd/samsung-256go-ssd-2-5-s830/f-107030512-mz7pc256deu.html

Après avoir parcourus les différents Forum (essentiellement les forum Anglophone), il s'avère qu'il est très bien placé niveau lecture et surtout écriture.

Ce qui à fais que j'ai choisi celui là, c'est surtout que sur les Retina d'après ce que j'ai pu lire il y ont greffé des Samsung 830 d'office.

Encore d'après certains forum Anglophone, du fait que sur les Retina il y et deja des Samsung 830 monté de série, les MAJ ce ferons via MacOsX et non via le logiciel propriétaire Samsung.

Certain disent aussi (toujours sur les forum anglophone), qu'il y a de grande chance que pour ceux qui ont installé un SSD Samsung S830 dans leur MBP 2011, qu'ils obtiendraient les MAJ automatiquement...
Je reste assez dubitatif pour ça, mais Wait & See 

En tout cas j'ai hate, car j'y ai ajouté 8Go de Ram à la place de mes 4Go actuel ...
Donc dans tout les cas le changement ce fera ressentir des le premiers démarrage 

J'ai pris aussi un Optibay pour le HDD d'origine, donc le S830 pour le système et certaines applications, et le reste (Musique, Photo) dans le HDD.

C'est une bonne chose pour vous ?

Ou je devrais y mettre système, application, musique (50Go), photo (2/3Go), tout cela dans le SSD, et le reste (superflus) dans le HDD ?

Merci.


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juin 2012)

A part l'absence de Ghost y a t il d'autres différences avec l'offre de cdiscount ?

Faut il prendre des modeles 7mm ou 9,5 mm ?

C'est cool, ce soir les français ne jouent pas au foot.


----------



## Zakitoko (25 Juin 2012)

Moi je ne l'ai pas pris pour l'offre Ghost, mais seulement parce que c'est la dernière version des S830 (/EU), le SSD à 224 sur Cdiscount et le même (S820) mais sa version est une /WW je crois.  Donc par acquis de conscience j'ai pris celui a 239.  Mais ils doivent être les mêmes je pense.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h03 ----------

Je n'arrive pas à éditer à partir de mon iPhone. Donc je repost.  J'ai lus sur certain forum que les 9mm poser des problèmes dans certain Notebook, donc j'ai pris le S830 car il est bien plus fin, sais t'ont jamais ;-)


----------



## Jerome017 (25 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> Moi je ne l'ai pas pris pour l'offre Ghost, mais seulement parce que c'est la dernière version des S830 (/EU), le SSD à 224 sur Cdiscount et le même (S820) mais sa version est une /WW je crois.  Donc par acquis de conscience j'ai pris celui a 239.  Mais ils doivent être les mêmes je pense.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h03 ----------
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à éditer à partir de mon iPhone. Donc je repost.  J'ai lus sur certain forum que les 9mm poser des problèmes dans certain Notebook, donc j'ai pris le S830 car il est bien plus fin, sais t'ont jamais ;-)



J'ai pris le même que toi en remplacement de mon Crucial M4 
Je l'attends. Par contre, pour OCZ, même pour moins de 100 je n'achèterais jamais.
Un ami à moi avait acheté un Vertex 2, du jour au lendemain, plus RIEN Il est mort quoi
Incompréhensible


----------



## Zakitoko (25 Juin 2012)

Cela ne m'étonne pas les Contrôleur SF ne son pas très réputée... Mais OCZ devrait faire un geste dans le cas de panne dans le délais de garantie.  Perso on me donne un OCZ je n'y installe rien du tout dessus. Sur 70% des forums visite concernant les SSD, tous ou presque déconseiller les OCZ, mais conseiller les Intel et les Samsung.  Même si Intel a un contrôleur SF je me dis qu'il y a peu être une meilleur gestion, qui sait ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------

Très bon choix Jérôme pour le SSD, d'après tout ce que j'ai lus c'est vraiment un très bon SSD. J'ai vraiment hâte de recevoir mes 2x4Go, mon Optibay et mon SSD   Malgré que j'ai déjà une belle bête qui date de moins de 2 mois, je suis tout de même pressé d'essayer tout ça.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (25 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi avoir acheté chez Cdiscount? Le Samsung 830 est à 200 chez RdC par exemple...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

Je me posais la même question.


----------



## Zakitoko (25 Juin 2012)

Regarde la ref sur RDC est la ref ce terminant par WW... 

Celle ce terminant par EU coûte plus cher sur les autres site, Cdiscount est le moins cher pour cette référence (j'ai passer 1h à trouver le moins cher en ref EU crois moi) 

Mais sinon Cdiscount j'ai toujours eu confiance et je n'ai pas eu de mauvaise aventure malgré mes 2 SAV en 7 ans. Ils sont très réactif et sympathique.  Ont ne change pas une équipe qui gagne, sauf pour une différence de plus de 30&#8364; (ma devise  )

1ére référence (celui que j'ai commandé) [MZ7PC256DEU] : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/ssd/samsung-256go-ssd-2-5-s830/f-107030512-mz7pc256deu.html

2éme référence (celle dont vous me parlé en rapport avec RdC) [MZ7PC256BWW] : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...5-s830-basic-kit/f-107030512-mz7pc256bww.html

------------------

1ére ref Cdiscount mais chez RdC [MZ7PC256DEU] : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...omplet-pour-Desktop-SAMSUNG-MZ-7PC256D-EU.htm

2éme ref Cdiscount mais chez RdC [MZ7PC256BWW] : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...830-SATA-III-256-Go-SAMSUNG-MZ-7PC256B-WW.htm

---------------

J'ai pris le premier lien chez Cdiscount (sui est le moins cher du Net), donc aucun soucis pour moi =)


----------



## Jerome017 (26 Juin 2012)

Y a quand même un truc qui vient de faire TILT dans ma tête
On sait faire les màj firmware des Samsung 830 sur Mac ?


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Alors il y a 2 choses :  1 : Si comme le dise certain forum anglophone, il ce peut que les MAJ du Samsung passent par le système de recherche de MAJ Apple.  2 : Tu as un logiciel fourni avec le SSD qui permet de faire les MAJ. Ce logiciel ne fonctionne que sous Windows ... Donc il faut avoir un PC sous la main, ou un DualBoot.


----------



## Jerome017 (26 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> Alors il y a 2 choses :  1 : Si comme le dise certain forum anglophone, il ce peut que les MAJ du Samsung passent par le système de recherche de MAJ Apple.  2 : Tu as un logiciel fourni avec le SSD qui permet de faire les MAJ. Ce logiciel ne fonctionne que sous Windows ... Donc il faut avoir un PC sous la main, ou un DualBoot.



Roh, rien que pour ça, je pleurs mon Crucial M4 :rose:
Merci de l'info, mais le choix n° 1 j'y crois absolument pas


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

C'est ce que je disai aussi, je reste dubitatif de cette solution de MAJ par Apple. Mais nos amis outre atlantique avaient l'air très sur de ce qu'ils avançaient...  Mais mon choix à étais fais surtout pour leur compatibilité avec nos Mac. Je me suis dis que si Apple les ont choisis alors autant faire de même. Je dormirai mieux avec un S830 dans mon MBP plutôt qu'un OCZ de n'importe quelle référence la dedans...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

EU, c'est juste les modèles européens et WW pour world wide. Qu'est-ce que ça change ? :mouais:

Pour l'option de mise à jour des SSD Samsung SATA via Apple, j'y crois moyen. Apple achète ses SSD mSATA à Samsung en OEM. Ils ont des identifiants différents... Enfin, il sera peut-être possible de hacker les mises à jour. Puis si Apple a choisi Samsung, on peut s'attendre à ce qu'ils gèrent bien ce contrôleur.


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

WW = Worldwide ? Ok merci de l'info ;-)  Bon entre les deux il y a 16 de différence je crois, ce n'est rien.  Merci de l'info en tout cas.


----------



## Jerome017 (26 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> C'est ce que je disai aussi, je reste dubitatif de cette solution de MAJ par Apple. Mais nos amis outre atlantique avaient l'air très sur de ce qu'ils avançaient...  Mais mon choix à étais fais surtout pour leur compatibilité avec nos Mac. Je me suis dis que si Apple les ont choisis alors autant faire de même. Je dormirai mieux avec un S830 dans mon MBP *plutôt qu'un OCZ de n'importe quelle référence la dedans...*



Moi aussi  
Mais je suis déçu de ne pas avoir de logiciel aussi facile que Crucial pour les Màj
Font chier avec leurs solutions Windows-only :hein:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

C'est sûr que c'est pas un drame la différence de prix surtout que les fdp peuvent modifier la donne finale. En général, WW signifie worldwide chez les constructeurs mais je me demande pourquoi ils font des versions EU.

Pour les mises à jour, j'ai une config en Sandy Birdge-E avec un chipset X79 sous Windows 7 et les softs de mise à jour ne prennent pas en charge que ce soit Crucial, Samsung, Kingston. Un peu lourd !


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

À la lecture de ton Post Pascal je me suis poser la même question... Pourquoi un WW et un EU ...  Firmware différent ? Usinage différent ? Bundle différent ? ....  Mystère. Je vous le direz des réceptions de celui ci.  Jérôme je suis d'accord avec toi, les solution Windows m'énerve aussi, mais c'est la plus grosse part de marché, alors au fur et à mesure des années je m'y fais... même si ça m'agace de plus en plus quand je vous que Mac ce généralise de plus en plus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h47 ----------

PS : Desoler pour les certaines fautes type accents, le pluriel....  Avec un iPhone ça ne facilite rien du tout. Entre correction automatique et les oublies de ponctuation... :-/  Mais oui Pascal c'est lourd au final. Un SSD à 250 et pas un Soft intern Mac ou juste Bootable ! C'est n'importe quoi mais bon... même OCZ l'ont fait (Bootable).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

Faut rester réaliste, les Mac représentent 10%, les PC 90%. Tant que ce ne sera pas du 30% vs 70%, les constructeurs ne se casseront pas trop le cul. En même temps, c'est pas dur de faire une mise à jour comme Curcial avant le chargement de l'OS. Et question foutage de gueule, Apple qui ne permet plus d'utiliser iCloud avec Snow Leopard alors qu'il fonctionne avec Windows Vista... Enfin, c'est plus trop le sujet.


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Exactement, le sujet ICloud ma particulièrement énerver aussi !! Ce sont des chose agaçante à la longue.  10% ok, mais c'est 10% tout de même !  Samsung devrait compter combien de MacUser achete leur SSD ... Ils verront bien qu'il y a aussi besoin d'un support Mac aussi.   Enfin c'est Marketing tout ça, nous sommes que des numéros de carte banquaire pour Samsung...


----------



## petitchemin (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Faut rester réaliste, les Mac représentent 10%, les PC 90%. Tant que ce ne sera pas du 30% vs 70%, les constructeurs ne se casseront pas trop le cul. En même temps, c'est pas dur de faire une mise à jour comme Curcial avant le chargement de l'OS. Et question foutage de gueule, Apple qui ne permet plus d'utiliser iCloud avec Snow Leopard alors qu'il fonctionne avec Windows Vista... Enfin, c'est plus trop le sujet.



Est ce que tu pourrais détailler la maj des crucial ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

C'est une iso à mettre sur un CD. Tu mets le CD dans le lecteur et il suffit de démarrer sur le superdrive. On peut aussi faire une clé USB mais je n'ai pas regardé en détail.

On est un numéro pour n'importe quel organisme. :rateau:


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Cest aussi simple que ça, mais Samsung vois plus large ... Une .iso ne l'intéresse pas, mais un logiciel Windows la OUI ! Enfin bref, nous ferons avec.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

C'est sûr puis c'est pas comme s'il sortait une mise à jour toutes les deux semaines.


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Exactement ! Puis bon, pour le coter pratique il aurait du au moins faire un LiveCD ou une Cle USB Bootable livre avec leur KIT SSD... Il fabrique des puces mémoire, alors pourquoi ne pas ajouter une cle USB de 2Go (qui ne coûte pas plus de 0,50$ à produire) et qu'il ajouterai au bundle ...  Business is Business comme ont dit !


----------



## kalm (26 Juin 2012)

Les MBP Air embarqués des Samsung 470 et Thoshiba et malgré que des MAJ FW existent pour ces SSD ,Apple ne les a jamais proposé ,donc c'est pas gagné .
D'ailleurs j'ai jamais vu de MAJ en OEM.
Apple embarqué déjà des Samsung donc leurs choix n'est pas surprenant , mais attention ils peuvent très bien changer de SSD pour un SF Thoshiba comme ds le MB Air et excepté l'ouvrir ou faire un bench personne n'en sera rien.

C'est pas parce que Apple  fait le choix d'un SSD que cela en fait un bon SSD il suffit de voir l'ancien Toshiba.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h09 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Puis si Apple a choisi Samsung, on peut s'attendre à ce qu'ils gèrent bien ce contrôleur.



Le 470 avait une grosse amplification d'écriture et Apple ne s'en est jamais soucié.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h23 ----------




Zakitoko a dit:


> Cest aussi simple que ça, mais Samsung vois plus large ... Une .iso ne l'intéresse pas,


Il y a également des MAJ iso avec le 830

Et en pratique et excepté en ecriture séquentiel le M4 est plus efficace puisque plus performant en lecture séquentiel , aléatoire et ecriture aléatoire donc parfait pour le systeme et ses Applications.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-21/tests-pratiques.html

Sans parler de sa fiabilité qui n'est plus a prouver.
Un second en test de torture  est a plus de 19 000 cycles d'écritures 
Le premier est mort vers les 15 000 de quoi dormir sur ses 2 oreilles 

OCZ Octane:Mort après 2300cycles
Vertex 4:Mort après 3 000cycles
Intel 520SF :Mort après 9 000 cycles

M4 :19 000cycles d'écriture et sans doute repartie pr un tour de compteur 

http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?a...ttach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=495584


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> EU, c'est juste les modèles européens ....Qu'est-ce que ça change ? :mouais:



statistique de vente ?


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi y ajouter 16 au prix si ce n'est que pour des statistiques ... :rallyes:
Bizarre tout de même.


Puis pour rebondir sur les statistiques, je dirai que pour moi Crucial, Intel, et Samsung sont les pilier des SSD.
Donc si en lecture Crucial fais mieux que Samsung cela ne me gène aucunement. Dans mon utilisation générale je ne ressentirai aucune différence entre les deux.

Donc tant que je n'ai pas acheté du OCZ, j'allumerai mon Mac sans peur de la panne ou autre. Enfin beaucoup moins que si j'avais un OCZ en tout cas


----------



## kalm (26 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> Pourquoi y ajouter 16 au prix si ce n'est que pour des statistiques ... :rallyes:
> Bizarre tout de même.
> 
> 
> ...


A ma connaissance pas statistiques concernant les SSD Samsung.
Mais peut être que t'as des infos?


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Tu t'adresse à moi Kalm ?  Si oui, non je n'ai pas d'info à vous donnez.  Je contacterai Samsung pour le leur demander.  Mais pour moi je suis certain qu'il y a un changement, peu être minime, mais un changement tout de même.  Car le EU ou WW pour moi ne devrais pas occasionnée de changement de prix de l'ordre de 15 tout de même...  Mais qui sait ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

Les constructeurs américains et asiatiques prennent les européens pour des vaches à lait. Ce ne serait pas étonnant que les EU soient juste plus cher... arbitrairement. Ca s'est déjà vu pour des composants (notamment les cartes Wifi des Thinkpad à un époque). Peut-être aussi la garantie ?


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Probablement pour la garantie ... Mais je n'ai pas vérifié (je post actuellement de mon iPhone). Mais je pense que tout deux sont garantie 3 ans.  Quoi qu'il en soit je ne regrette pas mon achat, mais la prochaine fois j'étudierai peu être un peu plus la question des références


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (26 Juin 2012)

Pour revenir sur les références EU / WW, sur les liens de Zakitoko, la référence EU semble être le bundle pour desktop avec baie 3,5", et cables SATA/alim... alors que la WW contient juste le SSD...

Du coup, pas trop d'intérêt pour la ref EU quand c'est pour un laptop...


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> Pour revenir sur les références EU / WW, sur les liens de Zakitoko, la référence EU semble être le bundle pour desktop avec baie 3,5", et cables SATA/alim... alors que la WW contient juste le SSD...
> 
> Du coup, pas trop d'intérêt pour la ref EU quand c'est pour un laptop...



Tu as probablement raison Insight, ta théorie est plutôt pas mal 
Bon et bien ça me ferai une baie en 3,5 si un jour j'achète un SSD de 512 ou 750Go, mon 256 me servira en externe dans un boitier 

Mais merci de la précision Insight !


----------



## ben007 (26 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Après avoir lu toutes les pages de ce topic, si je comprends bien je serai un gros idiot pour rester poli si j'achetais un SSD OCZ, j'ai pour l'instant un OCZ vertex turbo en test dans mon MacBook Pro et j'en suis pleinement satisfait donc vous me direz certainement que je suis un cas isolé ou que ce disque va lâcher incessement sous peu, bref. J'ai plusieurs personnes de mon entourage possédant des SSD OCZ et n'ayant aucun problèmes, je dois certainement être dans Lost ou qqch comme ça.

En cherchant un peu sur le net, je remarque que le VERTEX 4 possède un contrôleur autre que sandforce et surtout qu'il a des perf bien meilleur que presque tout ces concurrents mais bon ça doit être moi puisque OCZ c'est de la mer...

Je sais aussi qu'en postant un message comme ça je risque de me faire démonter mais bon OCZ n'est pas si mauvais que certains  le laisse entendre


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Tiens au sujet des performances de SSD Retina dans les bandes 4/1024 Ko 
Donc 80% des accès en lecture fait la majeur partie du temps.
Screen prit sur le test Retina MacG

A gauche mon M4 256GB  a droite le Retina.
A noter que cette  utilitaire (QuickBench)fausse les résultats dans le cas d'un SSD SandForce puisqu'il manipule des 0.
Dans cette exemple pas de soucis aucun des contrôleurs n'est un SandForce donc les résultats sont conformes a la réalité.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

:rateau: Il aurait fallu le graphe en barres ou les chiffres parce que là, la zone est bien trop tassée et vu la différence d'échelle, on ne voit pas grand chose...


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Yep,c'est que l'on fait tjrs .
Mais bon c'est MG et MB ,pas dans leurs habitudes de poster des benchs correctement.
Donc je suis le troupeau ds ce cas particulier.
Mais on peut deja voir dans les 4 et 8Ko que le M4 est bien dessus en lecture,les bandes les plus utilisées sont entre 4 et  128Ko.
ET max en 1024 Ko  tjrs en lecture.
461 MB/s pour le M4 
374MB/s pour le Retina

EDIT:
Suis un  habitué donc graph ou numeric je vois vite. hehehehehe


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

"461 MB/s pour le M4  374MB/s pour le Retina"   Très fine différence pour un usage quotidien. Ont ne diagnostiquerai pas de différence à l'utilisation. Seul les Bench nous le montre sa.


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> "461 MB/s pour le M4  374MB/s pour le Retina"   Très fine différence pour un usage quotidien. Ont ne diagnostiquerai pas de différence à l'utilisation. Seul les Bench nous le montre sa.



Je te l'accorde comme beaucoup de test comparatif  entre  certain Mac  
Autant avoir le meilleur +ca+ca+ca++ca+ca+ca+= pas mal.heheheheeheh......


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (27 Juin 2012)

C'est parti pour un Crucial M4 256Gb... J'ai finalement choisi la sérénité du taux de retour Crucial...
Au même prix que le Samsung 830... 190 livré en point relais...


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> C'est parti pour un Crucial M4 256Gb... J'ai finalement choisi la sérénité du taux de retour Crucial...
> Au même prix que le Samsung 830... 190 livré en point relais...



Tu nous fera un petit Feed Back hein 

Quand je reçois le miens je vous ferai un retour.
Demain ou après demain normalement il sera monté et testé


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (27 Juin 2012)

Oui, pas de souci. Même si, venant du HDD d'origine du MBP, cela ne pourra être que Waowwww!!! 

Petites question :
- aux possesseurs de SSD en général : On active le TRIM juste après installation d'OS X (je vais faire une clean install)?
- aux possesseurs de M4 : pour la mise à jour du FW, sur le site de Crucial.fr, le dernier FW est le 0309 alors que sur le site "européen", le dernier FW est le 000F (plus récent que le 0309). Lequel devrai-je installer?

Merci!


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> Oui, pas de souci. Même si, venant du HDD d'origine du MBP, cela ne pourra être que Waowwww!!!
> 
> Petites question :
> - aux possesseurs de SSD en général : On active le TRIM juste après installation d'OS X (je vais faire une clean install)?
> ...





Pour avoir parcouru des heures et des heures les forum sur les SSD, je peux te répondre.

- Tu peut activer le TRIM a n'importe quel moment ( le mieux étant de le faire des le départ). Pour l'activer il est préférable d'utiliser "EnabledTrim_Lion" qui est plus stable que "TrimEnabler" d'après pas mal de forum Anglophone.

- Le nouveau FW 000F n'est pas stable d'après pas mal de monde (beaucoup de problème relaté), beaucoup conseil de rester en 0309 pour le moment.

Exemple de petit soucis, ce n'est pas un cas isolé : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1357662


"Crucial is known for issuing firmware updates for its M4 series SSDs that bring significant improvements, be it the 0009 update that introduced performance improvements by as much as 20%, or the 0309 update that fixed a lot of BSOD instability issues.
Introduced on Wednesday, the newest firmware update, "000F", introduces the following changes:

- Improved compatibility with certain SAS expanders and peripheral RAID cards.
- Improved throughput stability under extremely heavy workloads.
- Improved data protection in the event of unexpected, asynchronous power loss.

With higher performance, improved OS-level stability, and now with higher throughput stability and improved data protection in the event of power loss, Crucial M4 is closer to being the perfect consumer SSD.

------------------- En Français c'est meilleur 

Crucial est connu pour la délivrance des mises à jour du firmware pour ses SSD de la série M4 qui apportent des améliorations significatives, que ce soit la mise à jour 0009 qui a introduit des améliorations de performances de près de 20%, ou la mise à jour 0309 qui a fixé un grand nombre de problèmes d'instabilité BSOD.

Délivré ce mercredi, la mise à jour du firmware le plus récent, "000F", introduit les modifications suivantes:

- Amélioration de la compatibilité avec certains dispositifs d'extension SAS et les cartes RAID.
- Amélioration de la stabilité de débit lors de grosse charges de travail.
- Amélioration de la protection des données en cas d'événements inattendus, la perte de puissance asynchrone.


Avec des performances supérieures, l'amélioration de la stabilité du niveau OS, et maintenant avec la stabilité des débits plus élevés et une meilleure protection des données en cas de perte de puissance, M4 Crucial est plus proche d'être le SSD à la consommation parfaite.

============

Je te conseil d'essayer le 0309, fait tes tests de débit. Ensuite vois les tests de débit réalisé avec le 000F, et si cela vaut vraiment le coup, alors fait la MAJ. Mais tu le sais déjà je pense, beaucoup de MAJ dans le monde de l'informatique n'aboutissent pas à une meilleur stabilité du périphérique en question, bien au contraire parfois 

Edit : Voila un Screen montrant le firmware 000F en place avec un test de débit sur le SSD en question : M4 256 en 000F








Voila un Screen montrant le firmware 0309 en place avec un test de débit sur le SSD en question : M4 256 en 0309






Ce sont bien des M4 en 256Go >>

*Source : http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?http://www.ocinside.de/html/results/crucial_m4_256gb_000f_ssd.html*


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> Je te conseil d'essayer le 0309, fait tes test de débit. Ensuite vois les teste de débit réalisé avec le 000F, et si cela vaut vraiment le coup, alors fait la MAJ. Mais tu le sais déjà je pense, beaucoup de MAJ dans le monde de l'informatique n'aboutissent pas à une meilleur stabilité du périphérique en question, bien au contraire parfois
> 
> Edit : Voila un Screen montrant le firmware 000F en place avec un test de débit sur le SSD en question : M4 256 en 000F



Tu oses poster ca , après  ca ,vraiment pour 10MB/s en sequentiel......



Zakitoko a dit:


> "461 MB/s pour le M4  374MB/s pour le Retina"   Très fine différence pour un usage quotidien. Ont ne diagnostiquerai pas de différence à l'utilisation. Seul les Bench nous le montre sa.


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Tu oses poster ca , après  ca ,vraiment pour 10MB/s en sequentiel......




Pour moi 10/20/50MB/s en séquentiel je m'en fou royalement.

Je lui donné un ordre d'idée concernant les débit entre les deux firmware. Je lui donne aussi les "preuves" à l'appuis de ce que j'avançais ! C'est mieux avec des sources et des photos 

Donc oui J'OSE pour 10MB/S en Sequentiel :mouais:

Vu les différences de débit Insight es vraiment raisonnable de passer en 000F ? Enfin tu part un tout petit peu, mais comme je disais plus haut, à l'usage H24 tu ne t'en rendra aucunement compte.
Si d'office tu es en 0309, reste y, attend d'autre Feed Back du 000F et franchis le pas (sinon fait la MAJ maintenant si tu pense que ça devrais aller, mais faut pas céder à la psychose non plus, il sera garantie ton SSD  ).


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (27 Juin 2012)

Merci pour les infos! Je passerai donc en 0309 pour le moment.

Pour le TRIM, je le ferai juste après l'installation de Lion... Avant d'installer tout le reste.


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> Merci pour les infos! Je passerai donc en 0309 pour le moment.
> 
> Pour le TRIM, je le ferai juste après l'installation de Lion... Avant d'installer tout le reste.



C'est plus judicieux


----------



## Bambouille (27 Juin 2012)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> Merci pour les infos! Je passerai donc en 0309 pour le moment.
> 
> Pour le TRIM, je le ferai juste après l'installation de Lion... Avant d'installer tout le reste.



On a exactement la même configue. J'ai reçu mon M4 en 309.
Pour ma part, j'ai installé le SSD dans un boitier externe vendu avec, j'ai cloné avec CCC mon DD dessus et j'ai installé le M4 à la place du DD.
J'ai ensuite activé le Trim.
N'oublie pas de sélectionner ton SSD dans les pref système -> démarrage pour optimiser le démarrage de ton ordi.


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> C'est plus judicieux



 peu importe  de l'activer avant .
Qu'est ce  que l'on entend pas comme âneries.
Je passerais sur ton post precedent ,on voit tt de suite que tu  maitrises du sujet. 
Est ce que tu  sait au moins  a quoi sert laMAJ 000F .Rien a voir avoir av les performances mais avec certains bug entre autre  en SAS.
Donc on est tt simplement pas concerné.

Edit:
Pardon ,t'as citer crucial qui informe au sujet  du SAS.




Zakitoko a dit:


> Pour avoir parcouru des heures et des heures les forum sur les SSD, je peux te répondre.
> 
> . Pour l'activer il est préférable d'utiliser "EnabledTrim_Lion" qui est plus stable que "TrimEnabler" d'après pas mal de forum Anglophone.
> ]



Plus stable encore une ânerie. le Trim fonctionne ou pas.
Rien a voir av ca ,mais je te laisse t'informer convenablement.
Je vais pas en debattre tu comprendras rien.


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

J'ai mis le Change Log pour lui montrer la valeur ajouter du 000F. Je lui ajouter les performances pour lui faire comprendre aussi qu'il n'y a guère de différence entre les deux FW si ce n'est de la stabilité ! Oui EnabledTrim est plus sur à l'activation du Trim (je l'ai lus je ne l'invente pas ! J'ai aucun gain à inventer cela, je me suis simplement renseigner à l'aide de mon ami Google et j'ai trouvé cette information par hasard).  Je ne parle pas de ce que je ne sais pas, je ne m'avance pas dans le vide.  N'en débat pas avec moi je m'en contrefiche à un point si tu savais ! Que je comprenne ou pas la question n'est pas la, si tu as quelques chose à m'apprendre va y, mais ne me prend pas de haut. Si c'est personnel passe par les MP.  Et je suis loin de citer ou d'avancer des âneries, chacun pense ce qu'il veut, et si je l'induis en erreur (ce que je doute fortement), je m'en excuse par avance !  Bien à vous.


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Ca fait un an que je répète sur MB qu'il est preferable de passer par le terminal pour activer la commande .
Tous simplement parce que l'on ne change pas IOAHCIBlockStorage.kext  mais juste la chaine de caractère Apple ssd par des 00000 et surtout qu'il y a un back up ds cette commande.
D'ailleurs le dev d'enabler trim Lion c'est inspirait de cette commande ,je lui ai  d'ailleurs conseiller d'ajouter une ligne  dans la commande.
Mais en aucun cas il y a des histoires d'instabilités. le Trim et actif ou non,la n'est pas le problème.

Lorsque l'on dénigre quelque chose ,il préférable d'être juste ds ses propos.


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

Je ne dénigre pas, je colporte ce que j'ai lu Kalm.  Maintenant il est effectivement conseiller d'utiliser EnabledTrim car il passe par le Terminal.  J'essaye de m'actualise niveau informatique, j'y arrive pas mal, donc de dire "je ne debaterai pas de sa avec toi tu comprendra pas", c'est pas du tout esprit forum sa.  Ont dois partage ici non ?  Bref, merci des explications.


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Je te pris m'excuser mais moi et le colportage sans fondement   ca fait deux .On est pas obliger de colporter les memes âneries que les autres ,nous sommes d'accord;-)
Le problème avec ca ,c'est que ca induit  une majorité en erreur pour les mauvaises raisons.


Tu comprendras qu'a force c'est fatiguant de passer derriere alors que ttes les explications sont deja ds le topic.

EDIT:

Meme les sites de comparatif disaient qu'il n y avait pas d'over provisionning sur le M4 ,ce qui est encore une ânerie.
Alors tu sais  méfiance av tous ce qui se dit.


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

Si tu le dis... Je te laisse avoir raison ;-)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

Pas besoin d'utilitaire pour activer le TRIM, il suffit de passer par le terminal. 
http://digitaldj.net/2011/07/21/trim-enabler-for-lion/


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Pour le nettoyage du cache ,rajouter la ligne sudo chown root:admin / ,ainsi personne n aura de problème.


```
sudo chown root:admin /

sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel

sudo kextcache -system-caches
```
.


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Il me semble avoir lu, il y a quelques jours que l'optibay owc n'accepte pas les ssd de 7 mm, il accepterai que les 9.5.
Malgré mes recherches, je ne retrouve pas ce post.

Confirmez-vous cette information ? Ou ai je rêvé ?

Bonne journée


----------



## kalm (28 Juin 2012)

Non pas de problème.
Excepté  qu'il faut que le port SATAIII de ton Mac soit stable.
Quel Mac(Année)?


Citation:



Upgrading Disk

Removed the DVD drive and replaced it with Crucial M4 256GB SSD 7mm. I left the original harddisk at its place, and installed the SSD into optical bay using OWC Data Doubler. It was easier than I thought, the 7mm SSD fits with Data Doubler no problem. OWC have great installation videos online -- I used the one for MBP 2011, as they didn't have a 2012 version yet. The new disk was picked up by OS X immediately, at full Sata III 6Gbs speed.


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Non pas de problème.
> Excepté  qu'il faut que le port SATAIII de ton Mac soit stable.
> Quel Mac(Année)?
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé un mbp classique 15" et je souhaite y ajouter 2 ssd. Soit 2 m4, 128go avec le systeme et un 256 go pour les donnes, soit 1 m4 + 1 samsung 830.
Je dois donc utiliser un optibay et ma preference va clairement vers le owc data doubler. Je ne voudrais pas faire une erreur grossiere sur l'épaisseur du ssd.


----------



## kalm (28 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> J'ai commandé un mbp classique 15" et je souhaite y ajouter 2 ssd. Soit 2 m4, 128go avec le systeme et un 256 go pour les donnes, soit 1 m4 + 1 samsung 830.
> Je dois donc utiliser un optibay et ma preference va clairement vers le owc data doubler. Je ne voudrais pas faire une erreur grossiere sur l'épaisseur du ssd.


Donc pas de problème.
D'ailleurs si il y en avait un ,tu mets le M4 9,5 dans le Data doubler et basta 

Edit:
Prend un M4 128GB pr le Système et un Samsung 256GB pour la charge de travail,c'est plus logique.


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

On est d'accord.

M4 128 systeme à la place du HDD
Samsung 256 donnees à la place du superdrive


----------



## Sylow (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai réussi a avoir un agility 3 (donc OCZ) a un tres bon prix.
Je l'ai mit a la place de mon WD Scropi 500 qui lui est à la place de mon Super D du coup (car HS)

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17" Midd 09 sous Mountain Lion (DP4). 
Depuis le ssd j'ai des freezes, du moins mon mac se bloque tout a coup et je peux plus rien faire. Je force le démarrage, heureusement qu'en 10sec tout a redémarré (merci le ssd) Mais la c'est pénible. 

La version de mon FMW n'est pas à jours, je suis sur le 2.15, la 2.22 est en ligne mais je sais pas comment m'y prendre.
Apparemment faudrait creer une clé USB bootable mais ensuite j'ai besoin de vos conseils car si on se loupe c'est byebye le ssd non ? 

Merci !


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (2 Juillet 2012)

Re tous,

Je réceptionne le M4 demain, si j'ai le temps d'aller le chercher.

Pour la mise à jour en 0309, je peux la faire immédiatement après installation du SSD (avant formatage ou autre installation) ou il vaut mieux le faire après un formatage/installation de OS X??

Merci.


----------



## orly (3 Juillet 2012)

Le mien, reçu de rueducommerce la semaine dernière, était en version 000F.


----------



## petitchemin (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis allé chercher le mien hier chez steg (m4 128) et il est en 0309 donc si j'ai bien compris, rien à faire. 
En fin de semaine je serai à Lyon, j'en profiterai si j'ai 5 min pour aller voir les caddys Macway.


----------



## kalm (3 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis allé chercher le mien hier chez steg (m4 128) et il est en 0309 donc si j'ai bien compris, rien à faire.



Je vois que l'on a suivi correctement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai réussi a avoir un agility 3 (donc OCZ) a un tres bon prix.
> 
> ...


Tu devrais t'adresser directement a *Lucieaus *ou encore a *Deejay-Joe *ce sont des pro des SSD SandForce ,ils devraient être en mesure de t'informer correctement heheeheeeehehe...


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (3 Juillet 2012)

SSD reçu et installé, FW 000F... J'ai préféré ne pas downgrader en 0309...

Installation d'OS X 7.4, reinstal des applications demain...


----------



## orly (4 Juillet 2012)

J'ai downgradé le mien en 0309, pas de soucis.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (4 Juillet 2012)

Et vous me conseillez de downgrader en 0309??


----------



## kalm (5 Juillet 2012)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> Et vous me conseillez de downgrader en 0309??


Si t'as pas de problème pas de raison.


----------



## kalm (5 Juillet 2012)

*Perte de performance en écriture sur le SSD Toshiba SandForce du MB Air 2012 .
*
Encore une merveilleuse idée qu'a eu Apple de choisir un SSD SandForce.

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=359292&view=findpost&p=3625289


----------



## kalm (5 Juillet 2012)

Bon ben il s'avère que l'on ait identifié  sur  le 13 Air  un Samsung 830.
Donc comme sur les precedents Mac  ca va être la loterie sur le SSD.

http://thessdreview.com/hardware/no...rabook-review-and-ssd-performance-analysis/5/


----------



## kalm (5 Juillet 2012)

Concernant le PM 830 mSATA Apple (Samsung)

Lorsque l'on regarde les performances PM830 mSATA  vendu pour les Ulta Book.
On voit que les performances en écriture aléatoire 4k  sont plus élevées  et que les écritures séquentiel  gros fichier bien plus basse que sur le PM  830 mSATA d'Apple.
Donc apparemment  sur le  PM Samsung Apple, il y a eu une modification du FW afin de privilégier les écritures séquentiel au détriment des écritures aléatoire 4K.

*En gros le PM 830 mSATA Apple est moins performant que le SSD Samsung  830.en lecture séquentiel  ainsi qu'en lecture 4 k et écriture 4k.*


Tous les Screenshot sont de http://thessdreview.com/

Performance du SSD Samsung 830;

http://ssd.thessdreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/as-ssd-MBs.png


Performance du PM 830 mSATA Apple(Samsung)
 Retina et MB Air
http://ssd1.thessdreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/AS-SSD-Bench2-300x298.png

Performance du PM 830 mSATA Ultra book (Samsung)

http://ssd.thessdreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/AS-SSD-Bench2.png


----------



## aloaluile (8 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous, 
Pour mon nouveau joujou  MBP 13" late 2011 I7 j'ai cherché un SSD pour le booster encore plus
après avoir snifé le forum, vous m'avez convaincu! j'ai pris un M4 128go. Reçu dans la semaine, il était en 000F.
je l'ai downgradé en 0309 (iso du firmware gravé sur cd, boot sur le cd et en 2s c'était réglé)

J'ai donc pris un M4 128go et un OWC data doubler + boitier usb pour le super Drive.

SSD à la place du HDD, et le HDD à la place du super Drive.

Pour l'install je suis reparti de 0. J'ai téléchargé Lion en v10.7.2, créé une clé usb bootable avec l'os.
j'ai placé le ssd à place du HDD, booté sur la clé, et installé l'os. 20 min plustard mon Lion RUGISSAIT!


Se soir je met le HDD dans le data doubler à la place du DVD,  le TRIM en ligne de commande (dédicasse à Kalm ) et je vous fais un retour.


----------



## aloaluile (11 Juillet 2012)

aloaluile a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Pour mon nouveau joujou  MBP 13" late 2011 I7 j'ai cherché un SSD pour le booster encore plus
> après avoir snifé le forum, vous m'avez convaincu! j'ai pris un M4 128go. Reçu dans la semaine, il était en 000F.
> je l'ai downgradé en 0309 (iso du firmware gravé sur cd, boot sur le cd et en 2s c'était réglé)
> ...



Alors voici mon petit retour. Tout fonctionne très bien, le SSD c'est juste touuut magique!

J'ai une question, y a-t-il des paramètres à modifier pour l'autonomie de la batterie?


----------



## elkangooo (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste pour signaler que je suis passé avec succès sur un OWC Mercury Electra 3G SSD de 480 Go. 

Le transfert de mon ancien disque interne vers ce disque s'est déroulé sans problème. Un coup de "Trim Enabler" par la suite pour faire bonne figure.

D'ailleurs, le disque négocie à 3 Gbits/s sur mon Macbook pro mid-2009. 

Le seul inconvénient est qu'il faut le commander chez OWC aux USA, mais avec une commande importante, les frais de port deviennent marginaux, et ça permet de bénéficier du taux de change encore avantageux.

Cordialement.


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

il existe un importateur en belgique des produits OWC donc tu peux commander chez lui sans soucis!


----------



## elkangooo (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,



kolargol31 a dit:


> il existe un importateur en belgique des produits OWC donc tu peux commander chez lui sans soucis!



Merci de l'info ! Ce sera effectivement plus pratique pour de prochaines commandes !


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

le voilà


----------



## johnblink (3 Août 2012)

Salut !
j'ai installé mon SSD ce matin, j'avais tout copié dessus grace à Carbon Copy, 0 problème.

Le seul hic c'est que dans le finder je ne vois plus le SSD dans matériel !

Une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 va voir dans Finder / Préférences / Barre latérale et coche "disques durs".

 (sur 10.6.8)


----------



## johnblink (3 Août 2012)

Merci mec !
Après je me suis occupé de la TRIM et j'ai décocher "suspendre l'activité du disque". Je pense qu'il y a que ça a régler?


----------



## tsegha (25 Août 2012)

Salut,

Je viens de passer deux fois 3h à éplucher tout plein d'infos à propos de la mise en place d'un SSD dans mon MBP 13". Autant vous dire que j'ai le cerveau qui me coule par les trous de nez... :hein: :sleep:

J'ai quelques questions qui trouveront je l'espère leurs réponses avec votre aide, voire même celle de kalm qui à l'air de toucher sa bille.

Pour commencer, ma config :*MacBookPro8,1*
Core i7 à 2,7 GHz
Acheté en mai 2011
Donc à priori il s'agit d'un modèle début 2011
La recherche par numéro de série m'envoie sur cette page :http://support.apple.com/kb/SP619?viewlocale=fr_FR

Mac OSX Lion (s'il faut migrer pour augmenter la compatibilité je le ferais, le dois-je ?)

*ATA Serie dans Infos Système : *
Produit:    6 Series Chipset
Vitesse de la liaison:    6 Gigabits
Vitesse de liaison négociée:    3 Gigabits
Description:    AHCI Version 1.30 Supported

TOSHIBA MK5065GSXF :
Capacité:    500,11 Go (500 107 862 016 octets)
Modèle:    TOSHIBA MK5065GSXF     
​Je fais une utilisation de type touriste de ma machine. Web, visionnage de films, écoute de musique, pas de montage vidéo ou autre décompilation de convecteur temporel à la volée  J'ai juste envie de me faire plaisir en diminuant globalement les arrêt/relance, lancement d'app, copies de fichiers.


*Freezes
*Les freezes avec certains SSD en Sata *III* (à priori à cause de la nappe sous-dimensionnée) doivent-ils encore m'inquiéter avant achat ? 
Ou est-ce que finalement, depuis les différentes maj d'OSX c'est résolu ?
Est-ce que (dans l'hypothèse où je sois concerné après installation) cela concerne à la fois l'emplacement (nappe) du HDD d'origine et/ou celui du Superdrive ?
*Choc HDD dans baie à la place du superdrive*
Placer le HDD d'origine à la place du superdrive (dans une baie) inquiète certains, cet emplacement ne serait pas équipé de caoutchouc et le HDD pourrait en pâtir s'il est "choqué", qu'en pensez-vous ?
*Choix du SSD*
Que me conseilleriez-vous entre un :
- Crucial disque SSD M4 512 Go 2.5" SATA III
- Samsung disque SSD Série 830 - 512 Go 2.5" SATA III- Autre ?
*Suspension de l&#8217;activité*
Est-ce vrai qu'à partir du moment où l'on installe un SSD on perd la suspension de l&#8217;activité de la machine ?  Est-ce que cela dépend de l'emplacement choisi ?
*Caddie*
Dans les commentaires sur cette page... : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...ro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html
...on peut lire :
"le caddy est à priori Sata II et le port Sata III des MacBook Pro vers le SuperDrive est bridé"
Faut-il aussi surveiller la _qualité_ du caddie ? Apparemment il y a un contrôleur/connecteur sur celui-ci...

C'était un peu long, mais lisible je l'espère.
Merci à tous.


----------



## kalm (26 Août 2012)

--------------------------------




tsegha a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tsegha (26 Août 2012)

Allez je me lance 

Si ça branche quelqu'un d'avoir des tests de perfs en lecture/écriture je suis preneur d'un lien qui explique quoi utiliser et comment.

C'était clair, merci beaucoup kalm.


----------



## hybrid78 (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour 

J'ai un MBP 13" i5 2,3 Ghz de 2011, et au lieu de le changer ( principalement pour l'USB3 ), j'ai investi dans des DDE Firewire, 8gb de ram et un SSD samsung 256.

J'ai fait une clean installe hier, activé le Trim, désactivé le Sudden Motion Sensor.

Puis je me suis intéressé de plus prêt au petit logiciel proposé sur Macgé i y a une petite semaine : Chamelon SSD optimizer.

j'aurais deux questions dont je ne trouve pas la réponse.

1. A quoi sert la Fonction Noatime et faut il la désactiver pour optimiser la durée de vie du ssd et limiter les écriture inutiles

2. Concernant le Sleep mode, même question à ce que j'ai compris ça copire l'intégralité de la ram sur le SSD avant la mise en veille avant de faire l'opération inverse à l'ouverture, soit encore des écritures lectures de trop quand on possède un SSD non ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer 

Bonne journée


----------



## kalm (5 Septembre 2012)

Pour noatime ,l'activer évitera enregistrement de la date de dernier accès aux fichiers donc moins d'écriture ,cette option existe également sous windows ,ca sera sans impact sur la fiabilité.
L'ai activé lorsque que les SSD d'anciennes générations étaient sujet a beaucoup plus d'amplification d'écriture.
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=336043&view=findpost&p=3501491

Pour Sleepimage ,le désactiver empêchera le SSD de garder le contenue de la RAM et  sera sur les portables tenu en RAM par la batterie.
Donc oui moins d'écriture sur le SSD  mais également un gain d'espace sur le SSD égale a la RAM embarqué et  une sortie de veille plus rapide.
Ai pris l'habitude de faire également cette manip lorsque le prix/GB  était cher


----------



## kaos (5 Septembre 2012)

J'avoue que je franchirais bien le pas .... faudrait pas que .... Macgé organise une collecte pour moi quoi ... ben ouais ça va qouwaa ! 

Je louche sur du M4 Crucial 256 Go

Vue qu'avec une 320 je laisse au moins 100 Go d'espace histoire de ... un 256 en faisant un peu gaffe devrait aller .

M4 tu seras mon Noel ;D


----------



## hybrid78 (5 Septembre 2012)

Merci Kalm  donc j'active et je désactive de suite


----------



## kalm (5 Septembre 2012)

Pour NoTime ,on l'active et on y touche plus.
Pour sleepImage .c'est kif  on le désactive et c'est tout.

EDIT


----------



## fanougym (11 Novembre 2012)

Un topic pour choisir un SSD ? 
j'en suis.

Je cherche à booster mon Imac 24" Mi 2007 (2,8 Ghz core 2 duo Extrême).

Après mûres réflexion, j'en suis à installer un SSD de grande capacité à la place du HD.
Bridé à 3Go, SATA2,  mais bon...

J'ai vu ce SANDISK, pas trop cher...

avez-vous des retours sur cette marque et ce modèle ?
compatibilité avec ma machine ?

Merci !


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2012)

Un peu de lecture... http://www.lesnumeriques.com/disque...-76-modeles-testes-est-attribue-a-n26597.html ...et le gagnant n'est pas celui auquel on pense.


----------



## fanougym (12 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour la lecture...

Sait-on si les problèmes du contrôleur Sandforce SF2281 qui équipe le modèle SANDDISK sont résolus ?

il est quand même pas trop cher en ce moment, je me tâte...


----------



## fanougym (12 Novembre 2012)

Semblerait que les soucis rencontrés concernent les mac équipés d'une puce NVIDIA / Produit: MCP79 AHCI.
Voir ce topic.

Or, il me semble avoir sur mon Imac de l'Intel ICH8-M AHCI...


Une chance de ne pas être touché par ces problèmes de freeze ou de gel ?

Merci !


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (13 Novembre 2012)

Je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice.

Dernièrement, j'ai acheté un *SSD Intel 330 Series de 180 Go* (pour 159&#8364. Je l'ai installé à la place du disque dur d'origine de mon _ MacBook Pro 17" Early 2011_. J'ai réservé l'ancien disque dur jusqu'à l'arrive d'un kit Data Doubler (reçu hier). J'ai tout remonté et je n'ai aucun problème à relever (si ce n'est que j'ai galéré pour placer le caddy à cause des toutes petites vis qui ont tendance à se barrer dans l'habitacle). J'ai par ailleurs activé le TRIM.

Un copain qui bosse dans un hyper m'a confirmé qu'Intel est une des marques les plus fiables pour les SSD (mais pas la moins chère). Quoi qu'il en soit, depuis cette installation mon MacBook Pro a pris un véritable coup de fouet !

Résultat : une vitesse négociée de 6 Gbits pour le SSD en SATA III et 3 Gbits négociés pour l'ancien disque dur monté à la place du SuperDrive (lui-même replacé dans un boitier externe USB 2.0).

Les seuls reproches que j'ai à faire, c'est le manque d'infos fournies par Storeva (la marque du caddy) pour le montage/démontage en fonction des différents modèles : le PDF consultable en ligne ne montre qu'un seul exemple. Mais aussi une légère déformation du métal sur le caddy, dont j'ai dévissé la partie supérieure pour essayer de lui faire retrouver sa rectitude.

En parcourant ce fil, j'ai vu qu'énormément d'entre-vous ont opté pour OCZ, et qu'apparemment ce n'est pas le plus fiable&#8230; Je suis étonné qu'Intel ne retienne pas plus l'attention vu sa bonne réputation pour ce type de produit. Je suis chanceux finalement d'avoir pris cette marque, un peu par hasard car l'achat du SSD s'est fait suite à une discussion avec un collègue qui m'avait parlé d'une promo dans un point de vente local. Certes, j'ai lu que certaines personnes avaient des freezes avec un SSD Intel, mais de mon côté je n'ai absolument aucun problème.

En tout cas, les prix des SSDs baissent et profitez-en, ça change la vie numérique, beaucoup plus que je ne l'aurai imaginé avant de le faire.


----------



## fanougym (13 Novembre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Or, il me semble avoir sur mon Imac de l'Intel ICH8-M AHCI...
> Une chance de ne pas être touché par ces problèmes de freeze ou de gel ?



Réponse encourageante ici.


----------



## fanougym (22 Novembre 2012)

Bon, ben c'est fait.

SSD reçu, installé, mis à jour, trim OK, importation du clone, aucun soucis, marche du feu de dieu un vrai régal.
En ai profité por coller 6Go de RAM.
Bench : 212 MB/s en écriture et 267 MB/s en lecture.

Et hop, c'est reparti pour quelques années !
Comme quoi, y a pas que crucial dans la vie...


----------



## jugnin (10 Octobre 2013)

Chers utilisateurs,

Je suis bien élevé, j'ai fait une recherche, alors je remonte ce sujet. J'ai pas tout lu, et c'est compliqué, et peut être que certaines infos sont périmées.

Quel SSD mettriez-vous aujourd'hui (ou dans les jours à venir, j'vous mets pas la pression), dans un MBP 2010, C2D 2,23 Ghz, 8Go de RAM sous Lion ? 

Donc un ordi pas des plus récents, avec lequel je fais des choses normales, dont travailler des photos sous Lightroom. Sachant que lesdites photos sont stockées sur un DD externe connecté en FW800.

Je me demande par exemple si je sentirais la différence de performances entre un Crucial M500 240 Go et un OCZ Vertex 256. Sinon ça fait juste 60 pour 16Go de plus. Sinon, y'a les intel, les samsung... Un avis ?

J'ai par ailleurs lu que les OCZ avaient du mal avec le firmware des MBP, je vois pas trop l'enjeu. Tout comme les histoires de TRIM, vu que je suis une pine. Mais je vais faire une recherche.

Sinon.

Pour l'installer, vu d'ici :

- Je le mettrais dans l'ordinateur
- Je demarrerais avec cmd+R
- Formatage en MAC OS journalisé
- Clonage à partir de Time Machine

J'ai bon ?


----------



## pak1251 (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si ça valait le coup de mettre un SSD dans mon macbook pro 15" alors que je suis en SATA 2 ? 

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Chers utilisateurs,
> 
> Je suis bien élevé, j'ai fait une recherche, alors je remonte ce sujet. J'ai pas tout lu, et c'est compliqué, et peut être que certaines infos sont périmées.
> 
> ...


Ben mon lapin ? 

D'après les retour OCZ est à éviter si tu ne veux pas avoir d'ennui trop rapidement 

En général ça dit Crucial/Samsung, à toi de voir mais a priori ça se vaut. Intel est bon aussi, juste un peu plus cher.

Pour les "16Go de plus" c'est mieux que le SSD gère ça tout seul, ça permet d'avoir des cellules de secours.


----------



## jugnin (10 Octobre 2013)

Yep, je pense me tourner vers le Crucial, on peut le toper à 150&#8364; sur un site qui paie pas d'impôts en France et sous-paie ses employés.

J'ai un peu avancé sur la question des performances, et la réponse est _"on s'en fout"_. D'abord j'ai réalisé que mon MBP est en fait de 2009. Ça change pas grand chose avec le 2010, je crois que le BUS du DD c'est du SATA 2. Donc un débit réel plafonné à 280 Mo/s. Ce qui est déjà beaucoup mieux que le DD mécanique d'origine, soit dit en passant, pour notre ami pak1251. Et y'a les temps d'accès aux fichiers qui comptent aussi.

En revanche je suis encore hésitant sur la procédure d'installation. Je lis tout et n'importe quoi sur l'internet, et j'hésite à commander un boitier externe par sécurité, pour booter dessus si besoin. Mais ça coûte 10&#8364;, soit 7kg de carottes. Ou faire une partition bootable sur mon DDE.


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2013)

Si tu as un vieux (mais pas trop) disque dur portable (2"5) utilise ce boitier. Mais il faut que la connectique soit en SATA.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2013)

pak1251 a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si ça valait le coup de mettre un SSD dans mon macbook pro 15" alors que je suis en SATA 2 ?


Oui, sans hésiter !




jugnin a dit:


> Yep, je pense me tourner vers le Crucial, on peut le toper à 150 sur un site qui paie pas d'impôts en France et sous-paie ses employés.


Attention aux M500 240 et 120 Go, significativement plus lents que les M500 de 500 et 940 Go.
Regarde si le Crucial M4 n'est pas plus rapide





jugnin a dit:


> En revanche je suis encore hésitant sur la procédure d'installation. Je lis tout et n'importe quoi sur l'internet, et j'hésite à commander un boitier externe par sécurité, pour booter dessus si besoin. Mais ça coûte 10, soit 7kg de carottes. Ou faire une partition bootable sur mon DDE.


Je crois que cmd R ne marchera pas sur ta vielle machine , sauf à y laisser ton dd dedans (pour booter sur la partition _Recovery_).

A mon avis, passe par le couple boitier + clone. Boitier qui te sera utile ensuite pour mettre ton dd dedans.


----------



## jugnin (10 Octobre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois que cmd R ne marchera pas sur ta vielle machine , sauf à y laisser ton dd dedans (pour booter sur la partition _Recovery_).
> 
> A mon avis, passe par le couple boitier + clone. Boitier qui te sera utile ensuite pour mettre ton dd dedans.



Vendu, merci !


----------



## jugnin (12 Octobre 2013)

OK, c'est fait. L'opération était un peu plus simple que sur l'iBook en 2005.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2013)

Super ! Profites-en bien


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> OK, c'est fait. L'opération était un peu plus simple que sur l'iBook en 2005.




J'avais encore jamais rencontré un mec ayant démonté un ibook, chapeau mec !
moi j'ai vu un tuto pour changer le disque dur ... du coup j'ai changé d'ordi tellement j'ai eu peur


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> J'avais encore jamais rencontré un mec ayant démonté un ibook, chapeau mec !
> moi j'ai vu un tuto pour changer le disque dur ... du coup j'ai changé d'ordi tellement j'ai eu peur



Bah, ça m'avait pris à peine 5 heures pour le démonter, le remonter et le mettre en panne... 

Bon du coup le SSD ça marche bien. Je l'aurais pas fait si mon DD avait pas montré des signes de faiblesses, ça n'a pas changé ma vie, mais c'est très agréable de voir les applications lourdes apparaitre au lieu de charger.

Question chiffres, le test montre 270 Mo/s en lecture et 210 en écriture. L'activation de Trim ne change rien à ces chiffres (qui sont de toute façon proches des débits limites du SATA 2).


----------



## kaos (14 Octobre 2013)

Le trim n'a aucune incidence sur le débit, mais juste l'optimisation d'ecriture et donc la longévité du disque .


----------

